# OVERWATCH



## leftyguitarjoe

All servers unlock at the same time. Add me on battle.net @ LeftyJoe#1399

I'm so hype for this game. The beta was the most fun I've had with an online shooter in a long time.


----------



## Mathemagician

I bought it on PS4. *sniff* no one to play with. 

Jk yeah the open beta is what sold me. I didn't care at all prior to it.


----------



## ferret

Joe you know I'm down, let's link up in discord first thing.


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm surprised there was no thread for this long. Only got to play the beta for a couple hours but I pre-ordered it the other day to get the Widowmaker skin.

Should be good times as I have plenty of friends who are also getting it on PC.


----------



## ferret

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/283029-overwatch.html

No one searches anymore  lazies


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

My bad 

Now we have this shiny new thread for release!


----------



## myrtorp

Im torn! should i get it!?!
Hehe im so spoiled with cheap steam games nowadays but this does look very promising!


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I really like the looks of it. How's the community? I'm fairly casual/non aggressive when it comes to online gaming, and would rather not pick it up if my "winning isn't everything" attitude won't fly.

Edit:I should say that I'm not bad at shooters by any stretch, but I do play for fun first, and victory means little to me if I had a good time.


----------



## ferret

Community was pretty solid during closed beta. Open beta was shorter, not as good a gauge. If it matters, I felt surprised at the number of female players using voice, enough that it caught my attention. I do not recall any real abusive language over voice, and only some occasional text .... talking. Typically that was part of some sort of hero balance rant.

I personally think the game is very well balanced, but if you approach it as just a shooter or team death match without an understanding of the heroes it can be frustrating and seem like certain characters are over powered. People get particularly salty about bastion for example, because they refuse to switch if necessary to counter him.

There's separate quick play and competitive modes, so a casual player should be able to mostly avoid the hard core "wins are everything" types. Just hop into our discord and team up with us


----------



## Blytheryn

Probs going to pick it up now. You guys get the normal copy or the "Origins" Edition? It's not too much more, but I rarely ever play HS, have never played DSIII and HoTS only so much ever so often.


----------



## ferret

I got Origins. It's $20 bucks more, but so is a Warcraft collector's edition, and that usually had just a mount and pet. I like the origin skins, though Soldier 76 is my least favorite of them. Bastion origins is just badass.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

myrtorp said:


> Im torn! should i get it!?!
> Hehe im so spoiled with cheap steam games nowadays but this does look very promising!



Dude, get it. The beta was the most fun I've had with a shooter in a long time. Cant beat $40 either.



Chokey Chicken said:


> I really like the looks of it. How's the community? I'm fairly casual/non aggressive when it comes to online gaming, and would rather not pick it up if my "winning isn't everything" attitude won't fly.
> 
> Edit:I should say that I'm not bad at shooters by any stretch, but I do play for fun first, and victory means little to me if I had a good time.



There is competitive and non-competitive matchmaking. There will always be bad eggs. Although, several of us on the forums will be playing. Join our Discord server and play with us!

https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf


----------



## bhakan

I had a blast with the beta, it felt reminiscent of TF2 which I loved until I lost track of all the good servers. 



leftyguitarjoe said:


> Dude, get it. The beta was the most fun I've had with a shooter in a long time. Cant beat $40 either.


I just assumed it was $60 and my internal savvy steam sale shopper made me want to wait to buy it. $40 makes me feel much better for when I inevitably cave .


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

bhakan said:


> I had a blast with the beta, it felt reminiscent of TF2 which I loved until I lost track of all the good servers.
> 
> 
> I just assumed it was $60 and my internal savvy steam sale shopper made me want to wait to buy it. $40 makes me feel much better for when I inevitably cave .



They have a $60 version that just has cosmetics and Overwatch themed stuff for other Blizzard games. I didnt bother seeing as I dont own any other Blizzard games.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Discord server link. Download the app! its a good voice and text chat client.

https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoWKmHyf


----------



## UnderTheSign

I played the open beta and it was fun (though I hated seeing people roll Bastion all the time, ha) but I'm not sure if it's $40 fun for me as I usually play multiplayer games with my friends. 

Overall though, it felt much smoother than the Battleborn beta when I was in that.


----------



## myrtorp

Man theres a 40 eur version!? Ok ok im getting it 

Edit: ok I bought it now. Time to have fun waiting for my 200 Kbit DL rate to finish this off


----------



## BlackMastodon

ferret said:


> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/computers-electronics-gaming/283029-overwatch.html
> 
> No one searches anymore  lazies



You didn't use caps lock!


----------



## ferret

As far as release night went, relatively smooth. My first game I got disconnected but that was it. A while later one of our party members got disconnected, but he got right back on. And that's was about it. No queues or anything, performance as good as betas. None of the issues seen during beta stress tests.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Yeah. I had a group of 5 and we all got disconnected at some point. Not too bad though.


----------



## Blytheryn

Man am I loving playing Reaper. Pew Pew!


----------



## bhakan

Discovering that it was $40 instead of $60 made me cave pretty much instantly. Been having a blast with it though. Haven't been that into too many multiplayer games recently but this is just a super fun game.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate

I'm having a blast with it. I'm a hardcore Battlefield player and this is an excellent antithesis to the realism of BF. Having a blast with it.


----------



## Cloudy

I haven't had this much fun on a competitive shooter since orange box was released. Overwatch is awesome!

If anyone wants to play add me : Cloudy#11156


----------



## BlackMastodon

I finally got a few hours in last night and loved it. Reinhardt is an absolute beast and great for defending objectives.

Performance was really smooth, no server issues at all last night.

I'll throw my battletag up here sometime when I'm home.


----------



## Ralyks

I'm contemplating it. The hype seems real. And $40, I know I have a few PS4 games I could unload to soften the blow.


----------



## Blytheryn

Feel free to add Raikansu #2459 if you want to grab some games. Really still getting a feel for it, but it's so much fun!


----------



## Mathemagician

Played it a few times since monday, had a dope widowmaker skin drop for me in a lootbox. Junkrat is probably my favorite to play, but being able to switch to "whatever is needed" at any time is just awesome. Zarya is a monster defender if you have a healer nearby.


----------



## mongey

think I'm gonna have to get this based on what I've heard . it looks fun 

figured I would buy uncharted 4 but not feeling much urge to get it at the moment as it just looks like more of the same


----------



## BlackMastodon

At first I didn't like the sound of being able to switch characters multiple times mid-match, but it is incredibly helpful and helps the balance.


----------



## Mathemagician

Exactly, and it means you don't get 3 people on you're team trying to "lock-in" the sniper leaving everyone else with an unbalanced team. You can start tanky, swap to counter-snipe someone once or twice, then swap and heal the guy/girl currently defending your point. It means out-playing people matters more, and initial team comp matters a bit less on the overall team performance. And I love watching COD kids get wrecked by running straight into an enemy team trying to 1v3.


----------



## mongey

was drinking a few beers last night and said bugger it and bought it on psn .paid $20 more than retail disc but I'm getting lazy in my old age and hate changing discs 

unfortunately the download was super slow and didn't get a chance to try it out . will have a bash tonight after rehearsal


----------



## bhakan

Mathemagician said:


> Exactly, and it means you don't get 3 people on you're team trying to "lock-in" the sniper leaving everyone else with an unbalanced team. You can start tanky, swap to counter-snipe someone once or twice, then swap and heal the guy/girl currently defending your point. It means out-playing people matters more, and initial team comp matters a bit less on the overall team performance. And I love watching COD kids get wrecked by running straight into an enemy team trying to 1v3.


Of course this makes it all the more annoying when you still have 3 snipers on your team the entire game .


----------



## MoshJosh

I'll be online late tonight if anyone wants to help a newb out. . .

PSN: pinkmystink


----------



## Mathemagician

Ew. stop playing with bads, lol. I've been completely surprised by the rough average of team comps/people switching ive seen. Maybe because the younger kids havent gotten their parents to buy it for them yet on PS4. Bt I get a lot of people swapping to tanks when an objective needs to be taken, or to healers if there are none. Even if theyre "bad" I just appreciate the A-tier effort in people noticing. Also I always upvote a healer's play of the match. you score a 3+ rez? you get my vote.


----------



## TGOD

It's a decent game with some incredibly obvious nods to Team Fortress 2 (which I currently have over 1,000 hours invested in). The gameplay overall is fun, but I've never jived with hero/character/role-based arena games that feature "ultimate" abilities that allow people who play certain heroes/characters to kill multiple players INSTANTLY just by pressing one or two buttons, and with the bare minimum (if any at all) input of skill.

I just think it's lame that if you're playing with a group of unprepared randoms and are trying to defend/cap an objective, that a sneaky Reaper can literally teleport into the center of the objective, press Y, and end up killing 4-5 enemy players with literally zero skill input at all - just because he pressed a button. (Lol, and don't even get me started about grouping up with 3-4 friends and ALL playing Torbjorn on Defense and completely shutting down the enemy literally 100% of the time just by swinging a hammer)

Which leads me to my biggest criticism - that this game just isn't that great when you're playing by yourself. Not only because a huge chunk of randoms play this game like it's Call of Duty, but because Overwatch's "hero" system inherently prevents one player from "carrying" their horrible team like in other shooters. If you lone wolf in this game, 75% of the time you're going to be gunned down by people working together. Plus, you always have the very good chance of getting on a team full of randoms up against a stacked team of people that are all in a party and are communicating constantly, and your team just gets steamrolled (I know it happens, my little brother was playing earlier today and his party was literally an entire team and their track record by the time they quit was 12 wins and 1 loss).

I know it's a team-based and team-oriented game, but I do think there should be a sort of "solo queue" option where you can queue for matches that don't allow parties, to prevent entire groups of 4/5/6 players from steamrolling pub matches full of randoms. Because it's honestly not that fun on the winning side either - when your team wins a match in like 1-2 minutes flat and the highest kill count on the team is like 5 kills. And again, it doesn't help at all that many randoms in this game are playing it like it's a normal arena shooter like CoD and Halo.

I also feel like heroes with average abilities that aren't too powerful at all, like Hanzo and Widowmaker, are just downright outplayed by people with ridiculous abilities like Torbjorn, Pharah, Tracer, Reaper, etc. They don't have any self-heals, they don't have (barely) any method of "escape" when someone closes in on them, and unlike other characters, their effectiveness in battle goes down like 80% when someone closes the range gap - I mean, for Hanzo, if someone manages to get right on top of you, you're literally dead 90-95% of the time, and Widowmaker's SMG may as well be a water pistol.

Besides all the major inter-hero balancing issues and the fact that groups easily steamroll pub matches and leave people who play solo all the time with a lackluster experience because of it - the game is fairly awesome. The animations and art style are awesome, the gameplay is smooth and consistent, I experience very little to no bugs, glitches, disconnects, lag, etc.

lol, it's just in my experience of 10~ years with Blizzard and World of Warcraft, I don't see anything good coming from their future "balancing" attempts with upcoming patches. I hope they don't go the WoW road of "balancing" and over-buff the hell out of one hero at a time, and have sort of "flavor of the month" type of deal where, say, Reaper gets buffed and literally everyone and their mom uses him. (I mean, come on, Torbjorn is broken enough)


----------



## bhakan

^ Interestingly, I've had some sort of opposite experiences. When compared to TF2, I actually like the ultimates. TF2 has had a lot longer for people to understand that you need to work together to win, but in my experience when you do end up on a team of people who are dead set on playing it like it is CoD you are totally ....ed and get literally nowhere in TF2, which can get incredibly frustrating. While I've definitely played some Overwatch games where my team has steamrolled/been steamrolled, I haven't felt quite as hopeless because any idiot can effectively use an ultimate and wipe out the opposing team for a short time to give a worse team a fighting chance. Maybe it is just because I've played it less, but as much as I loved TF2 this has felt less frustrating to me.


----------



## ferret

On the PC, the matchmaking system is clearly putting grouped players against other groups. Every time we get to 4-6 group members, we end up playing another 4-6 group.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

TGOD said:


> It's a decent game with some incredibly obvious nods to Team Fortress 2 (which I currently have over 1,000 hours invested in). The gameplay overall is fun, but I've never jived with hero/character/role-based arena games that feature "ultimate" abilities that allow people who play certain heroes/characters to kill multiple players INSTANTLY just by pressing one or two buttons, and with the bare minimum (if any at all) input of skill.



Every ult can be shut down or avoided. With heroes like Reaper, Pharah, Mcree, or 76, more often than not you can just kill them before they do anything. Other ults can be avoided simply by backing away.



TGOD said:


> I just think it's lame that if you're playing with a group of unprepared randoms and are trying to defend/cap an objective, that a sneaky Reaper can literally teleport into the center of the objective, press Y, and end up killing 4-5 enemy players with literally zero skill input at all - just because he pressed a button. (Lol, and don't even get me started about grouping up with 3-4 friends and ALL playing Torbjorn on Defense and completely shutting down the enemy literally 100% of the time just by swinging a hammer)



There is a super obvious audio and visual cue when Reaper teleports. If an entire team misses that, then misses the ult audio, then they deserve to all die.



TGOD said:


> Which leads me to my biggest criticism - that this game just isn't that great when you're playing by yourself. Not only because a huge chunk of randoms play this game like it's Call of Duty, but because Overwatch's "hero" system inherently prevents one player from "carrying" their horrible team like in other shooters. If you lone wolf in this game, 75% of the time you're going to be gunned down by people working together. Plus, you always have the very good chance of getting on a team full of randoms up against a stacked team of people that are all in a party and are communicating constantly, and your team just gets steamrolled (I know it happens, my little brother was playing earlier today and his party was literally an entire team and their track record by the time they quit was 12 wins and 1 loss).



There is a great gamespot documentary on the making of Overwatch. They built the game around teamwork. You're supposed to all work together.



TGOD said:


> I know it's a team-based and team-oriented game, but I do think there should be a sort of "solo queue" option where you can queue for matches that don't allow parties, to prevent entire groups of 4/5/6 players from steamrolling pub matches full of randoms. Because it's honestly not that fun on the winning side either - when your team wins a match in like 1-2 minutes flat and the highest kill count on the team is like 5 kills. And again, it doesn't help at all that many randoms in this game are playing it like it's a normal arena shooter like CoD and Halo.



Like Ferret said (I've been playing with him a TON) we're pretty sure that the games matches groups up with other groups.



TGOD said:


> I also feel like heroes with average abilities that aren't too powerful at all, like Hanzo and Widowmaker, are just downright outplayed by people with ridiculous abilities like Torbjorn, Pharah, Tracer, Reaper, etc. They don't have any self-heals, they don't have (barely) any method of "escape" when someone closes in on them, and unlike other characters, their effectiveness in battle goes down like 80% when someone closes the range gap - I mean, for Hanzo, if someone manages to get right on top of you, you're literally dead 90-95% of the time, and Widowmaker's SMG may as well be a water pistol.



Hanzo can climb walls and Widowmaker has her hook. If someone gets on top of you, its because of poor positioning or poor teamwork. If they consistently shut you down as a sniper, change up and try something different.



TGOD said:


> lol, it's just in my experience of 10~ years with Blizzard and World of Warcraft, I don't see anything good coming from their future "balancing" attempts with upcoming patches. I hope they don't go the WoW road of "balancing" and over-buff the hell out of one hero at a time, and have sort of "flavor of the month" type of deal where, say, Reaper gets buffed and literally everyone and their mom uses him. (I mean, come on, Torbjorn is broken enough)



I play Torb a ton and he is definitely not broken. His weapon is pretty short ranged and his turrets are easily countered. I'm doing fine with him now, but he is almost never used in high-level play.


----------



## Mathemagician

That's the thing, many people (myself included) like HAVING to use teamwork to win. I hate lone-wolf players who think they're "helping" by ignoring objectives and focusing only on "getting them headshots". I don't give a .... about anyone k/d, I want to win however possible and in Overwatch that means relating to whatever my team is doing. In other games that may be by just mowing down the other team due to regenerating health. 

And every good attack has super loud audio queues. Widowmaker can kill 4 people in 4 seconds, I've watched countless "play of the games" where it was just "pop pop pop wait for it pop" and a cart now had no defenders. There is no reason she should be a beast in melee. And Hanzo can blow out an entire street with his ultimate. 

That's one balancing thing I like that they did, instead of ultimate a being small steroids or "buffs" they are all basically "broken". Anyone can get some kills because they are all so strong, but you can counter a torn turret just by switching to Genji and reflecting bullets back at the enemy.


----------



## mongey

Got a few hours on it over the weekend and I really like it. 

Kept it simple so far mainly using soldier , bastion and reaper while testing all the others. 

Good game.


----------



## Cloudy

I would say Overwatch is fairly well balanced. There are definitely some weaker characters (zenyatta, and symmetra) but no one is particularly overpowered imo. Everyone has a hard counter. I see people complain about torb and bastion a lot but they are really not hard to deal with at a range, swap onto hanzo, pharah, or widowmaker and you can take them out ASAP.

The key to Overwatch is to not play the same character, sometimes you need to switch 3-4 times in a match to win. A lot of people in quick play will refuse to swap characters and it usually results in a loss.


----------



## MoshJosh

Something I've noticed that bugs me is people won't switch characters to help win the objective. . . Like there's only 20 seconds left to push the payload but 2 players want to sit back and unsuccessfully snipe. . .


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Thats why it helps to play with a group of people you know. I'm on with quite a few of the guys on this forum and some IRL friends. Join the SSO discord server and play with us!


----------



## MoshJosh

^^^ I assume that's a PC thing? I'm on PS4.


----------



## Mathemagician

My buddies who play Battlefield are like that, only play sniper/cool looking characters. Grown men. Lost games back to back with them. Played one more match solo and swapped all over the place as usual, and defended the Payload from landing about 20 feet from the end zone because I went Reinhardt and we got some solid heals/AOE going from teammates who knew what was up.


----------



## Don Vito

Idk about the game, but the porn is great.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Don Vito said:


> Idk about the game, but the porn is great.



Blizzard developed the perfect ass. What did they think would happen?


----------



## asher

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Blizzard developed the perfect ass. What did they think would happen?



Fratbro aesthetic


----------



## BlackMastodon

Cloudy said:


> I would say Overwatch is fairly well balanced. There are definitely some weaker characters (zenyatta, and symmetra) but no one is particularly overpowered imo. Everyone has a hard counter. I see people complain about torb and bastion a lot but they are really not hard to deal with at a range, swap onto hanzo, pharah, or widowmaker and you can take them out ASAP.
> 
> The key to Overwatch is to not play the same character, sometimes you need to switch 3-4 times in a match to win. A lot of people in quick play will refuse to swap characters and it usually results in a loss.


Even Genji can counter a Bastion in turret mode pretty good if the Bastion is dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die.
(read: I'm dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die).


----------



## ferret

BlackMastodon said:


> Even Genji can counter a Bastion in turret mode pretty good if the Bastion is dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die.
> (read: I'm dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die).



Genji's deflect works from crazy far away on bastion, and often times the bastion can't see it activate (or hear it) and dies.


----------



## Cloudy

BlackMastodon said:


> Even Genji can counter a Bastion in turret mode pretty good if the Bastion is dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die.
> (read: I'm dumb enough to try to blast Genji while his block/E is up and die).



Dont worry, you aren't alone


----------



## Masoo2

Caved in and I bought it



Really enjoying the game, great gameplay variation and map design, but I don't think it has lived up to it's hype.

Was it worth $40 though? Yes.


----------



## Don Vito

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Blizzard developed the perfect ass. What did they think would happen?


-v-


----------



## leftyguitarjoe




----------



## mongey

Was off work yesterday , baby was asleep for 3 hours so it was go time , and the damn servers were down. 

Played a couple hours the night before and figured I should at least try out the support characters so I can lend a hand sometimes. It's actually pretty fun to play mercy and lucio. In the thick of it it does feel like you are helping your team. 

Most other fps playing support is just spamming medi pack and ammo boxes hoping someone needs it.


----------



## TGOD

Looks like the first characters getting changes will be McCree, D.Va, and Reaper.

Really sad for me, because my favorite character, McCree, is more than likely receiving a hard damage nerf to his Fan The Hammer, which will in turn make him even more ineffective at pretty much the only thing he's effective at.

The guy is fairly ineffective at long range aside from picking off already damaged targets, he's mediocre at medium range because of his main attack's rate of fire, he has very little mobility aside from his dodge roll which only sends him a couple feet in any direction, he's one of the slowest moving damage characters in the game, has low enough health to be one-shotted by long-range characters like Hanzo and Widowmaker, he has one of the loudest and most recognizable (because of his stirrups) footstep sounds in the game, and has one of the most loudly announced and easiest to avoid ultimate abilities in the game that also makes him glow red and requires him to stand out in the open - so much so that it essentially turns his ult into an area denying ability. And to top it off, he has some of the longest ability cooldown times out of anyone in the game.

Even in close-quarters, if you waste your cooldown abilities on one target, you're pretty much defenseless against anyone else without them. If you roll to close a gap between you an a squishy enemy, flash them, and then fan the hammer - if they even have a teammate that's REMOTELY on top of the situation, they'll be able to take McCree down before he even completes his ridiculously long normal reload animation and can get a few shots off. Not to mention in CQC he requires more accuracy than the average character. On top of that, his stun only lasts literally 0.7 seconds, can be deflected by Genji, and whose FTH combo can be avoided by Mei, Pharah, Tracer, Reinhardt, D.Va, Reaper, etc at the push of a button, and can even be out-healed by Roadhog's heal ability.

So they essentially want to take the ONLY thing McCree is good for (flanking vulnerable characters and using his combo to get advantage) and nerf it in to the ground.

It seems it's mostly because of his ability to kill tanks with a FTH/roll/FTH combo. But, at least in my opinion, if your team is so completely out of it that they allow a McCree to sneak up behind them and take out multiple players - you deserve to have that done.

Like I said - he's incredibly slow, has no means of immediate escape or good mobility abilities, and even with full cooldowns can be outplayed by 2-3 players even at his most effective range.

If his capabilities at close-range are nerfed into the ground - they may as well remove him from the game, because they'll essentially turn him into Widowmaker/Hanzo Hybrid that does significantly less damage at safe ranges and has a VERY slight chance of escaping death if someone closes in on him in range.


----------



## ferret

I'm gonna keep this short: McCree needs nerfs


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I think all turrets (including bastion) need a slower tracking speed. Its kinda outrageous that they can just snap to targets and are hyper accurate. Then bastion needs a windup and a bigger spread.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

So, the game's been out for a couple weeks now, what's y'alls opinions now that it's not shiny and new? Worth getting into, or should I save my money? Turns out I have some free cash, and this game looks pretty nifty. Contemplating two copies so me and the fiance can hop in together.


----------



## ferret

I've been playing it for months in the closed beta so, gets my vote still.


----------



## mongey

Señor Voorhees;4594973 said:


> So, the game's been out for a couple weeks now, what's y'alls opinions now that it's not shiny and new? Worth getting into, or should I save my money? Turns out I have some free cash, and this game looks pretty nifty. Contemplating two copies so me and the fiance can hop in together.



I think the game is great . I think its well balanced considering how many characters with different play styles there and it really runs well online on ps4 

most of all its just super fun , rather than some super serious online FPS


----------



## MoshJosh

Game is very enjoyable, whether you're good at fps's or not so good(like me). Matches are quick and never have to wait to long to join a game so it's great to just pickup and pay.

Also. . . Dat booty doh


----------



## Mathemagician

It's super fun. If you liked team fortress two you'll like it.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'll probably pick it up today at some point then. I'm sorta new to the whole teamwork style of game so I anticipate irritating a few people for a little bit. Weird, considering I remember playing the original team fortress. Never got into them because I always felt like I'd be an anchor dragging everyone down, but this game is just appealing to me. (Not that I'm bad at fps games, but I always just fear being the stick in the mud.)


----------



## BlackMastodon

I'm still enjoying it a lot. Great game to play with friends and a surprisingly balanced FPS.

One thing I don't understand is how the matchmaking system determines teams. In a game with several level 30s, a couple 40s, a majority in the 20s, and a few in the teens, it groups all of the 40s and a 30 on one team and then all of the level 10-19s on the other...

Also, f**k Mei.


----------



## Maybrick

Ive spent a vast majority of the time I've sunk into this game playing Support.

I love Mercy the most by Symmetra and Lucio are so nice. Symmetra is my favourite support to play in defence, shes so easy to bait people into rooms that are full of sentries. Im slowly starting to get better at Zenyatta but need more time on him.

Ohh, and Mei is definitely bae.


----------



## beneharris

This game rocks. Last night we played an entire round as Tobjorn, and then the next match, the other team picked all monkeys. So we picked all monkeys. Boy, was that a hoot.  

Just a bunch of giant monkeys doing that jumping slam. Then three or four would activate their specials at the same time, and its all these giant monkeys just dancing around in a circle, and you can't actually figure out what you are doing.


----------



## TGOD

BlackMastodon said:


> Great game to play with friends



^ Definitely this.

But I'm still in the boat that this game is significantly worse (like TF2) when you're playing by yourself with randoms.

The teamwork and inter-hero cohesion is almost non-existent when playing with randoms (in my nearly 100 hours of experience). Basically, everyone tries to do their own thing and it feels like a random deathmatch more than it feels like an objective-based, team-oriented gametype. It just sucks when everyone on your "team" is running around like chickens with their heads cut off, doing nothing for the objective and not even effectively slaying, and it in-turn (because it's a team-oriented game) causes you to get the crap beat out of you as well.

I actually played a solo match earlier this morning where my team of randoms got stomped, I got FOUR eliminations and was gold on my team for eliminations.

I've spent most of my time playing with a group of 3-4 of my friends, and it has been fun. But almost EVERY time I play by myself, I get through like 3-4 matches before I'm either too frustrated with teammates or bored to even continue playing.

On top of that, the game is pretty much dying for me because less of my friends are playing it every day and Blizzard has decided that out of EVERYONE on the roster, that my favorite character, McCree, should be the first one being nerfed. 

To top it off, the ability that McCree gets well over 85% of his kills with is what's being nerfed, mostly because the fanbase confuses the term "Overpowered" with the fact that they KNOW there's a McCree on the enemy team, don't see him anywhere near the objectives, STILL refuse to cover their flanks, and get fan hammered in the back by McCree and get pissed off.

You know, cause it's not like it's McCree's JOB in the game to flank enemies or anything like that. /sarcasm

But, I guess Blizzard feels it's perfectly fine that a group of 3 people can pick two Torbjorns and a Reinhardt, set up the turrets in a corner near an objective, get the Reinhardt to protect them with his shield, and pretty much DOMINATE an objective from any attacking force (Because Hanzo's ult doesn't effect turrets, and everyone else will be dead before they can even reach the Reinhardt because two laser-accurate turrets and two Torbjorns are covering him).

I understand the "But it's teamwork and teamwork should prevail!" mantra, but jesus - in that combo you don't even have to aim or repair the turrets at all to get kills. I mean, it's literally two self-aiming, instant lock-on, 360 degree rotating turrets that melts everyone besides tanks and have their own personal shield (that is regenerative), AND has two Torbjorns protecting them.

The only thing I've seen beat that combo in the game yet are flanking characters, and wouldn't you know it! Blizzard's nerfing one.

Just saying - not trying to bag on anyone whose favorite character is Torbjorn, but something definitely needs to be done about his turret, as well as others. They're a NUISANCE on Hanamura, where you take one step through the first door as an offensive character and step right back out and the turret already has you down to half health, and there are usually 2 of them set up simultaneously.

Hell, I've even seen two Symmetra turrets set up outside a doorway slow down and MELT a Genji before he could even dash away. And usually there are WAY more than two and they almost insta-kill people. Of course, they're easy to destroy, but that doesn't stop the fact that getting killed just because you walked through a doorway because you don't check the tops and sides of EVERY doorway you walk through is cheap as hell.

I guess my approach to it is much like many people's approach to camping in other games. Sure - it's a valid tactic that's not against the rules in any way - but that doesn't mean sitting crouched in a corner, aiming at a doorway with a shotgun isn't an incredibly cheap way to get kills.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'd likely be a random, considering I have no friends who are interested in snagging the game. (at least not on PC, and .... paying for xbox live.) Still, it's weird that random folks just fly by the seat of their pants and don't pick complimenting characters or whatever. Sorta seems like the main goal of the game, is it not? I really aught to just quit debating with myself and buying the stupid game. From the sounds of it, I won't be the least pleasant person to get teamed with, considering I'm willing to make attempts at working together at least. It's not like it's going to cost me a dime or anything either. Really, it's a toss up between this game and buying a bunch of guitar strings or something equally mundane with my cash back.


----------



## ferret

BlackMastodon said:


> One thing I don't understand is how the matchmaking system determines teams. In a game with several level 30s, a couple 40s, a majority in the 20s, and a few in the teens, it groups all of the 40s and a 30 on one team and then all of the level 10-19s on the other...



Ignore the levels. The levels ultimately mean nothing more than "played a lot" and are used just to reward loot boxes over time. Yes, that can mean someone with higher levels is higher skilled, but there's no direct correlation. Even a terrible player may play a lot.

The actual values used for match making are hidden from you, it's an ELO-like rating based on how often you're winning and against who (Or, who you're losing against).

I'd be willing to bet most players, especially those playing solo or just with a few friends rather than in organized serious groups, who check their statistics will find a nearly even 1:1 ratio of wins. I have had a 1:1 through most of beta and now in open release too. The matchmaking could almost be described as too strict in that sense.


----------



## ferret

TGOD said:


> Stuff



McCree needs a damage nerf, sorry. He can kill every hero with a single right click (Excepting maybe D.Va, but that's cause she gets a "second" life), and the better ones aren't even bothering to stun anymore, because fan of hammer is way too accurate even from medium range.

I'm not sure what platform you're playing on, I'm pretty sure Hanzo ult affects turrets. Or you know, just have a bastion, junk rat or widowmaker kill Reinhart's shield. It's not hard. Almost every character can out range the turrets.


----------



## MoshJosh

So Blizzard and id need to do a collaboration and get the DOOM guy in Overwatch. . . His passive could be health regeneration from melee kills and his ultimate could be the BFG9000. . . Needs to happen.


----------



## TGOD

ferret said:


> McCree needs a damage nerf, sorry. He can kill every hero with a single right click (Excepting maybe D.Va, but that's cause she gets a "second" life), and the better ones aren't even bothering to stun anymore, because fan of hammer is way too accurate even from medium range.
> 
> I'm not sure what platform you're playing on, I'm pretty sure Hanzo ult affects turrets. Or you know, just have a bastion, junk rat or widowmaker kill Reinhart's shield. It's not hard. Almost every character can out range the turrets.



I honestly have no idea what you're talking about - because I have 94 hours played, and 57 of them are playing McCree alone. His fan the hammer isn't nearly as accurate as you say it is, and can barely land 2-3 shots out of all 6 on someone even 15 or so feet away from you (Trust me, my McCree accuracy is around 56%).

He also doesn't kill Roadhog, D.Va, Reinhardt, or Zarya with one burst - all tanks require two unless you hit EVERY fan the hammer shot on their head, which is highly unlikely, even at point-blank range (the recoil alone would send your aim flying above their head).

I don't know what your definition of "medium range" is - but his fan the hammer IS NOT accurate. I'd be glad to record and post some videos of me shooting at a wall from 15 or so feet away to prove it.

On top of that - McCree deserves his fan the hammer damage, because it's the only ability that prevents the character from being completely worthless. BOTH of his abilities are centered around Fan The Hammer being effective. He's one of the slowest characters in the game, his abilities have among some of the longest cooldown timers, his ultimate is by far the easiest to avoid in the game seeing as he announces it and once everyone hears "It's High-", they all duck behind cover, not to mention you have to stand out in the open while using it if you want to kill more than one or two people (if that), AND you glow red while doing it.

If that wasn't bad enough, his footsteps are CRAZY loud, to the point where I'm having banter with my party mates and I can STILL here a McCree trying to sneak up on me because of the sound of his stirrups.

If you nerf his hammer fan, he'll be entirely worthless. He'll be the ONLY attack-based player that's forced to sit in the back and shoot targets from afar, which he'll instantly be out-done at by Widowmaker and Hanzo. He has no abilities that allow him to escape danger quickly like most up-in-your-face heroes, his stun only lasts (literally) 0.7 seconds, his dodge only rolls him like 3 feet in either direction, and on top of that (like I said earlier) he's incredibly slow.

Without fan the hammer, he's outgunned by SO many characters in the game it's not even funny. He'll have to sit in the back and get most of his kills stolen from him by OTHER heroes who were MADE for sitting in the back and are much more effective at that range (not to mention his regular pistol attack requires the most accuracy out of any weapon in the game aside from maybe Widowmaker's sniper rifle which it doesn't even compare to in terms of damage, and has minuscule sized hitboxes).

And it doesn't matter which platform I'm playing on - Hanzo's ult doesn't effect any construct, not Symmetra's turrets or teleporter, not Torbjorn's turrets, only players.

You can literally look it up on the internet. There's a Reddit post from 5 days ago about it.

Also - you're generalizing the "outrange the turrets" argument as if that's going to be possible at any point in the game.

There are SEVERAL objectives on many maps that feature chokepoints around corners where coming up behind them or destroying Reinhardt's shields is damn near impossible, as is "out-ranging" the turrets. You can't outrange a two turrets when they're waiting around a corner you HAVE to come within range of them to go around. Or on Hanamura (like I referenced before) where they can set up right inside the ONLY door attackers can gain access to the objective through.

If 3 people use that combo as Defense on Hanamura, your team is pretty much screwed unless you have a BEAST of a Tracer to blink her way around them, in which case, when she runs out of blinks, the turrets will literally destroy her. One Torbjorn turret is bad enough when you're playing with randoms - two of them protected by a dedicated Reinhardt is a nightmare. It's happened to me in pub lobbies WAY more than once.

Just saying - there are SEVERAL instances in the game, specifically in the "guide the payload" gametypes, where the 2 Torbjorn guarded by a Reinhardt combo is INCREDIBLY broken. 

Either the turrets need a nerf in SOME way, whether it's damage or tracking or turn radius - or they need to not be able to shoot through a friendly Reinhardt's shield. Because the combo basically takes a turret that's ULTRA deadly to squishier characters, is laser accurate, and can acquire targets on a dime that it's user DOESN'T have to control at all - and puts a huge, regenerative shield over it that it can shoot through, on top of it's user repairing it almost 100% of the time.


----------



## ferret

I've got some 200+ hours played, since we're stating how much we play. I've seen a Reinhart go down in one burst this weekend, all it takes is a critical or two.

I watch (and do it myself) all day as Mccrees snipe down pharahs or even snipers who aren't paying attention from long range. His left click is very accurate and it's fairly easy to get criticals. There's a reason McCree is heavily used in the higher tier competitive games.

It's your favorite character though so I doubt it's productive to argue the merits with you on this one.


----------



## mongey

I wouldn't mind seeing them implement a one of a character at a time rule. 

On his own tornjorns turrents are fine but 2 or 3 of him on a team it does mess with the flow of the game. And I'm def seeing more of him over the last week. I often an in games with 2 on one team sometimes more.


----------



## ferret

We fought a team of six torbs last weekend. They lost.


----------



## posmaster

ferret said:


> We fought a team of six torbs last weekend. They lost.



LOL - I may have been in that group.

It was sort of a lark, since we were all Reinhardt in prior match.

NB: normally I play either Pharah or Junkrat.


----------



## myrtorp

I really like Torbjörn. I also fought a team of 6 Torbjörnz and we lost!
Mercy is pretty nice too when you get them game changing ressurrects!


----------



## beneharris

myrtorp said:


> I really like Torbjörn. I also fought a team of 6 Torbjörnz and we lost!
> Mercy is pretty nice too when you get them game changing ressurrects!



Yeah when we did all 6 tobjorn we totally smashed them. It wasn't even a contest lol.


----------



## TGOD

ferret said:


> We fought a team of six torbs last weekend. They lost.



Well I don't know (or really care) about "higher level play" - but I (as it seems others in this thread) have had quite the opposite experience.

I've played many matches with my mates ALL playing Torbjorn, and haven't lost a match like that once. On the flipside, I played AGAINST a whole team of Torbjorns just a few days ago on Hanamura, and in the Play of the Game, the courtyard of A objective on Hanamura was COVERED with overshields and the three guys that died in the kill cam were RIDDLED by 6 turrets at one time and didn't even last one second each. It's literally 6 people using weapons that INSTANTLY lock-on to anyone attacking them, melt THE MAJORITY of characters in the game in seconds (and that's just ONE turret!), can swivel 360 degrees in either direction ON A DIME, and that don't even have to be aimed by their operator, and can simultaneously be repaired.

What ISN'T overpowered about that situation? That someone MIGHT be able to destroy ONE turret, which will literally be instantly replaced, and already has 5 back-ups?

Just saying - your personal opinions and experience with the game doesn't seem to be matching up with the general (and low level) population of the game. There are thousands of people on the Overwatch forums saying McCree doesn't deserve a nerf and that players need to just get smarter with their flanks (You know, the things that ALLOW McCree to walk up behind you and destroy your clueless tank that thinks danger is only coming from the front). They, like me, share the common knowledge that McCree is not only one of the slowest damage-based heroes in the game, but that both of his abilities are CENTERED around his Hammer Fan being effective, he has no evasive abilities or combat escape abilities, and his ultimate ability can be avoided by a three year old. To top it off, his hitbox is unbelievably wide because of his "gunslinger" stance (his left hand literally pokes out around corners when you're not even physically around a corner and are just standing next to it), and his head's hitbox is one of the biggest in the game (super easy Hanzo or Widowmaker target because of how slow he goes). Again, you nerf McCree's hammer fan, and he'll essentially be turned into a knock-off Widowmaker with less damage, no scope, an even more worthless ult, and even less ways to get vertical. Basically, for anyone who is a fan of McCree, there would be zero reason to play him unless you like sitting in the back and being outgunned by Widowmaker.

And there are even MORE people complaining about how multiple Torb turrets are overpowered, and HAVE been complaining about that since the Alpha. It's one of the most talked about topics when it comes to the game!

I'm PRETTY certain that most "You should only be able to use one of each hero per team at one time" arguments stem directly from people facing entire teams of Torbjorns. Hell, Videogamedunkey on YouTube even made a video making fun of how easy it is to win on defense with that lineup.

But, then again, I can't be surprised about Blizzard ignoring blatantly OP crap in their game and going after stuff that doesn't need a nerf, because they've been doing literally the EXACT same thing in World of Warcraft for years. (Warriors are already horrible in CQC? SWEET! NERF EM AGAIN!)


----------



## bhakan

So I actually agree that Torbjorn can get pretty OP (I also feel that way about Bastion). There is almost no skill in using Torbjorn or Bastion other than picking a decent spot, which I don't have a problem with in and of itself, but with almost no skill you can wipe an entire team with ease. I refuse to play either just because it doesn't feel satisfying. I've never really played McCree but I haven't encountered too many issues with him on opposing teams like others apparently have. 

However, I've very rarely played games that felt significantly unbalanced. Sure, every now and then you get a team who insists on all picking attack/snipers and going CoD, or a particularly well organized group of enemies who just roll you, but I just leave after one match which is normally only like 5-10 minutes when teams are unbalanced and normally get decent teams in the next game. I also always play either tank or medic if I get stuck with a team who refuses to work together, because even though I'm better at other characters, if you can get a good tank + medic push going even the newest most clueless player tends to catch on to the basic strategy.


----------



## TGOD

bhakan said:


> I refuse to play either just because it doesn't feel satisfying.



Right there with you. My little brother held down the B objective nearly by himself on Temple of Anubis playing as Bastion in turret mode just by sitting in a corner ON TOP of a Torbjorn turret facing the objective point, with clear line of sight to EVERY lane the enemy could have entered the objective from.

When the enemy managed to finally kill him (They were forced to switch to a Tracer so they could just lob her Ult at him around the corner and rewind time away) - his friend was sitting there as Mercy just around the corner ready to resurrect him so he could do it again. He went FIFTY TWO and three, and defended B for SEVEN MINUTES. Not to mention his minigun has little to no recoil or spread, and he can still self-heal in turret mode.

People want to talk trash about McCree melting tanks, when Bastion in turret form can literally kill the strongest tank twice as fast as McCree could even think of doing it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Genji can take out a bastion in a second. Your brother was fighting idiots.


----------



## MoshJosh

Widow is also very effective against Bastion! Or use a rhino-heart to provide cover long enough for other teammates to take him out.


----------



## mongey

maybe I play against idiots. Here and there I'll get caught out by a bastion turret out in the open but not that often .they are usually pretty easy to avoid


----------



## TGOD

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Genji can take out a bastion in a second. Your brother was fighting idiots.



Or, you know, he just doesn't fire at Genji when he pops his obvious (and glowing red) reflect ability. That is, after all, the only way a Genji can "take out Bastion in a second". Either way, like I said, he was sitting on top of a Torbjorn turret, which was also killing people as well as alerting my brother to enemies on his flank that he was unaware of, because it beeps when it acquires a new target and points a giant blue laser at them.

The only people Genji takes out in a second with his reflect ability are idiots. It's not hard to notice him swinging a glowing-red sword around and to know that means to stop firing at him.

You guys really have a problem with with assuming people on either side of an OP situation are "idiots" just because the very situational "solutions" you come up with didn't work for them.

Sorry, but Pharah and Widowmaker don't "counter turrets" in ALL situations. Not even close. Sorry, but not everyone places turrets in positions where long-range characters can easily out-range them. That's not just a flat-out solution to how overpowered they CAN be in many situations. For instance, there was no way a Widowmaker could even approach my brother in that situation, as she would have been forced in to CQB to even get a line of sight on him. And again, he WAS killed by a Tracer, and just brought back to life (TWICE) and healed by his friend who was playing Mercy.

It's not like there's not an ABUNDANCE of people on the internet expressing the same exact thing. Nerfing turrets is a huge topic when it comes to Overwatch. Unless you're implying that a huge chunk of people playing this game are idiots (which I wouldn't hold against you), in which case I would bring up that balancing a game around the skills of the best of the best players is always a bad idea, for any shooter.


----------



## MrWulf

Bastion have various counters, including Genji as mentioned above, Widowmaker/Hanzo are another ones (they can both one shot Bastion right away), Reinhardt can charge Bastion out of the turret mode, or Roadhog can hook him out of it as well. Genji is usually the surefire way for a counter. 

Or you can just flank him, really. Tracer, Reaper can really do that job. Or even just focus fire on him. That'd work. 

And I've played against level 40 tier Bastion who keep firing when Genji was deflecting, so yeah, there are idiots from both sides. That doesn't mean, though, that a character needs nerfing. Bastion can put down a silly amount of damage down range with the right position, but he's no mean responsible for idiots who run into his line of sight and getting killed for it, and beside, that's literally what he's made for. 

This isn't like McCree where his right click suddenly turned into this tankbuster that can kill a tank in a way that no other offense heroes can match or any other heroes can counter (outside of remaining outside of the range of his flashbang). 

And please, before you said "general consensus", check that whether or not it is closed beta opinion, open beta opinion, or release opinion, forum opinion, reddit opinion or just YOURS opinion. Outside of the McCree complaint that have been heard by Blizzard, complaints about Bastion are just few and between, and mostly from people who don't know how to counter against him. I hate it when people cloaked their opinion as "general consensus" when it is hearsay at best and their own personal flawed opinion at worst"


----------



## TGOD

MrWulf said:


> Bastion have various counters, including Genji as mentioned above, Widowmaker/Hanzo are another ones (they can both one shot Bastion right away), Reinhardt can charge Bastion out of the turret mode, or Roadhog can hook him out of it as well. Genji is usually the surefire way for a counter.
> 
> Or you can just flank him, really. Tracer, Reaper can really do that job. Or even just focus fire on him. That'd work.
> 
> And I've played against level 40 tier Bastion who keep firing when Genji was deflecting, so yeah, there are idiots from both sides. That doesn't mean, though, that a character needs nerfing. Bastion can put down a silly amount of damage down range with the right position, but he's no mean responsible for idiots who run into his line of sight and getting killed for it, and beside, that's literally what he's made for.
> 
> This isn't like McCree where his right click suddenly turned into this tankbuster that can kill a tank in a way that no other offense heroes can match or any other heroes can counter (outside of remaining outside of the range of his flashbang).
> 
> And please, before you said "general consensus", check that whether or not it is closed beta opinion, open beta opinion, or release opinion, forum opinion, reddit opinion or just YOURS opinion. Outside of the McCree complaint that have been heard by Blizzard, complaints about Bastion are just few and between, and mostly from people who don't know how to counter against him. I hate it when people cloaked their opinion as "general consensus" when it is hearsay at best and their own personal flawed opinion at worst"



And all of those "counters" are entirely situational. ASSUMING the Bastion is going to be an imbecile and fire at a reflecting Genji, or be absolutely dumb and set up out in the open instead of around a corner in a defensive position (non-flankable). To say Genji is the "surefire" counter to Bastion is a joke, as I've probably fired a weapon at a reflecting Genji maybe 5 times out of the dozens of hours I've put into the game. Not to mention the fact that Bastion as well as Torbjorn turrets are simultaneously being backed up by 5 other teammates who are also trying to kill you while you focus on one target that's usually at the back of the objective, through a wall of their teammates. If you're forced into CQB to kill a Bastion who is camping right alongside his teammates (like my brother was doing, as well as sitting on top of a Torb turret), you can't just walk around the corner as Roadhog and yank him to death or run around the corner as Hanzo and one-shot him. You'd have a turret as well as 5 other enemies shooting at you while you try to focus on the turret that's destroying everything.

There are several spots on ALL maps that a Bastion can set up as a turret and, with the help of a Reinhardt or Torbjorn, can be the dominant force in a match with very little to stop him.

Like I said - it's all too incredibly situational. You're not (nearly at all) always going to have a Bastion or Turret set up in a position where long-range characters have line of sight on him, or where Reinhardt or Roadhog can pound them to death easily. Hell, having a Reinhardt set up in front of one pretty much thwarts the majority of "counters" you guys have suggested, as they have to go through Reinhardt first while having the turret/bastion shooting at them at the same time.

And I don't think Bastion's "job" is to sit up and wait for enemies to run out in the open, especially considering camping in a corner with him with as few flanks to your backside as possible renders him one of the most effective defense characters in the game. Actually, one of the best counters I've found to Bastion and Torb turrets is a McCree's flashbang+hammer fan combo, and wouldn't you know, it's being nerfed.

Also, the "idiot enemy" argument could just as easily be made for players that don't watch their flanks and let a McCree sneak up on / behind them. McCree is almost NOTHING in a head-to-head gunfight against a tank, ESPECIALLY D.Va and Roadhog. He's only a "tank buster" when he sneaks up from behind, WHICH IS THE ENEMY'S FAULT, and is a fault that deserves punishment (I mean, seriously, you only have to keep track of SIX enemies, if the McCree isn't with the rest of the group, where do you think he is?). Like I said about McCree earlier - he's an extreme CQB character, it's where he's most effective. If you nerf his ONE form of damage to kill people in CQB, it's going to render his abilities that are CENTERED around his fan the hammer ability completely worthless aside from maybe the SLIGHT chance of escaping a more powerful enemy, and it's going to turn him into someone who's worthless at everything aside from sitting at a distance and taking pot shots at enemies that you'll hopefully kill because they're already injured (Sorry, but 35 damage per shot at range is NOT powerful, especially when most characters have 200+ health. That's 5-7 shots to kill, which is almost his entire chamber). They'll have to buff his primary attack damage to kill at long ranges, which people will then complain needs a nerf when they're being sniped by accurate McCrees from afar.

And general consensus? Can you not use Google? I looked up "Bastion needs a nerf" (didn't even include Overwatch in the search) and came up with PAGES of threads from just Battle.net. Not to mention several threads from Reddit, Gamefaqs, etc.


----------



## bhakan

When Bastion is set up without a long range line of sight Junkrat can be pretty good for bouncing grenades around corners or over a wall. 

In my experience though, one Bastion or one turret are pretty reasonable to take out. When you get both or more than one of either it can start to get increasingly annoying, but honestly I feel like I've had more success against both of them set up on a point than I have when my team decides it needs 2 snipers and the rest flankers, so I just have to accept that you can't win them all. 

I would honestly really enjoy if they could make a setting for games where you couldn't repeat characters. I think being able to play whoever you want is fun, but for those who want more serious competitive games I feel like limiting to one per character is just better overall.

Regardless of any complaints though, this is still the most fun I've had with a multiplayer game in a while.


----------



## ferret

I think they should bring back Bastion's personal shield  Those were the good ol' days. He's a lot weaker now, with a ton of counters.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Blizzard said that they expected a ton of people to complain about Bastion for a while. For a team that isnt working well, Bastion can be a monster.

I went up against a team of 6 Bastions and we steamrolled them. It was hilarious. If he surprises you and nips a player or two, change heroes, talk to your team, and adapt. I love when the enemy team has a Bastion because that means I get tons of free kills.


----------



## Mathemagician

People are wising up to torn as well. I used to be able to practically solo defend a point and players are definitely finding all the usual ways to counter turrets (hint: splash damage). Which is fine, because it means games will get more interesting. I think a big part of it is this:

1) people do not want to switch characters from their "favorite(s)" and will continue to try to snipe in a CQC friendly map or won't snipe in wide open lanes

2) they don't understand(or accept) exactly HOW much teamwork matters, a Lucio running around doing "nothing" but healing adds more than one more gunner, and a tank is better than just stacking more heals. AOE is great but single target shots hit harder. And kills do NOT matter when all you have to do is play the objective. 

I think that as more people notice they win when the teams gel and lose when they don't individually they'll start trying to "read the room". It definitely helps that blizzard made all the support/healers dynamic & fun. And eating .... because you opened fire on a Genji with his block up is something that should happen to all of us. It's a right of passage. Lol.


----------



## beneharris

bhakan said:


> So I actually agree that Torbjorn can get pretty OP (I also feel that way about Bastion). There is almost no skill in using Torbjorn or Bastion other than picking a decent spot, which I don't have a problem with in and of itself, but with almost no skill you can wipe an entire team with ease.



I'm not sure I totally buy that. I went 30-0 with him last night. I had guys coming up stairs behind me, and I was keeping them off my back. Yes, he can clobber an entire team, but he is really easy to kill. One sniper shot, or bow shot, and he's gone.


----------



## bhakan

beneharris said:


> I'm not sure I totally buy that. I went 30-0 with him last night. I had guys coming up stairs behind me, and I was keeping them off my back. Yes, he can clobber an entire team, but he is really easy to kill. One sniper shot, or bow shot, and he's gone.


So I kind of worded that poorly. To clarify, being a great Torbjorn takes skill. Going 30-0 takes more than just dropping a turret in a decent spot. I'm actually not frustrated by the truly good Torbjorns and Bastions who kill me much more than the bad ones, but the ....ty players who just drop turrets wherever and can still do huge amounts of damage get annoying. Neither of the "turret" characters were particularly fun for me to play because they seem to get an above average amount of kills for doing nothing. In the limited time I have played both I have always done quite well with them despite literally just picking a spot on the point. Obviously I wasn't going 30-0, but I still was frequently getting multiple gold medals and was bored while doing so. 

I think my issue with with Torbjorn would be fixed if he had to collect metal to built his turret like in TF2 and how he does for his armor packs. The amount of times I've killed a turret only to have another dropped the second I destroy it is quite frustrating. It doesn't feel like any work goes into putting that turret up, it just happens basically.


----------



## beneharris

bhakan said:


> So I kind of worded that poorly. To clarify, being a great Torbjorn takes skill. Going 30-0 takes more than just dropping a turret in a decent spot. I'm actually not frustrated by the truly good Torbjorns and Bastions who kill me much more than the bad ones, but the ....ty players who just drop turrets wherever and can still do huge amounts of damage get annoying. Neither of the "turret" characters were particularly fun for me to play because they seem to get an above average amount of kills for doing nothing. In the limited time I have played both I have always done quite well with them despite literally just picking a spot on the point. Obviously I wasn't going 30-0, but I still was frequently getting multiple gold medals and was bored while doing so.
> 
> I think my issue with with Torbjorn would be fixed if he had to collect metal to built his turret like in TF2 and how he does for his armor packs. The amount of times I've killed a turret only to have another dropped the second I destroy it is quite frustrating. It doesn't feel like any work goes into putting that turret up, it just happens basically.



Fair enough. I think scrap should be utilized a ton more, too. I think that is kind of a lost opportunity.


----------



## Mathemagician

I love torn on defense but I completely agree that he should start with enough scrap to make one, then has to source more (or die/respawn) to keep them up or at the very least if a turret is destroyed 15 seconds until you can drop another.


----------



## MrWulf

TGOD said:


> And all of those "counters" are entirely situational. ASSUMING the Bastion is going to be an imbecile and fire at a reflecting Genji, or be absolutely dumb and set up out in the open instead of around a corner in a defensive position (non-flankable). To say Genji is the "surefire" counter to Bastion is a joke, as I've probably fired a weapon at a reflecting Genji maybe 5 times out of the dozens of hours I've put into the game. Not to mention the fact that Bastion as well as Torbjorn turrets are simultaneously being backed up by 5 other teammates who are also trying to kill you while you focus on one target that's usually at the back of the objective, through a wall of their teammates. If you're forced into CQB to kill a Bastion who is camping right alongside his teammates (like my brother was doing, as well as sitting on top of a Torb turret), you can't just walk around the corner as Roadhog and yank him to death or run around the corner as Hanzo and one-shot him. You'd have a turret as well as 5 other enemies shooting at you while you try to focus on the turret that's destroying everything.
> 
> There are several spots on ALL maps that a Bastion can set up as a turret and, with the help of a Reinhardt or Torbjorn, can be the dominant force in a match with very little to stop him.
> 
> Like I said - it's all too incredibly situational. You're not (nearly at all) always going to have a Bastion or Turret set up in a position where long-range characters have line of sight on him, or where Reinhardt or Roadhog can pound them to death easily. Hell, having a Reinhardt set up in front of one pretty much thwarts the majority of "counters" you guys have suggested, as they have to go through Reinhardt first while having the turret/bastion shooting at them at the same time.
> 
> And I don't think Bastion's "job" is to sit up and wait for enemies to run out in the open, especially considering camping in a corner with him with as few flanks to your backside as possible renders him one of the most effective defense characters in the game. Actually, one of the best counters I've found to Bastion and Torb turrets is a McCree's flashbang+hammer fan combo, and wouldn't you know, it's being nerfed.
> 
> Also, the "idiot enemy" argument could just as easily be made for players that don't watch their flanks and let a McCree sneak up on / behind them. McCree is almost NOTHING in a head-to-head gunfight against a tank, ESPECIALLY D.Va and Roadhog. He's only a "tank buster" when he sneaks up from behind, WHICH IS THE ENEMY'S FAULT, and is a fault that deserves punishment (I mean, seriously, you only have to keep track of SIX enemies, if the McCree isn't with the rest of the group, where do you think he is?). Like I said about McCree earlier - he's an extreme CQB character, it's where he's most effective. If you nerf his ONE form of damage to kill people in CQB, it's going to render his abilities that are CENTERED around his fan the hammer ability completely worthless aside from maybe the SLIGHT chance of escaping a more powerful enemy, and it's going to turn him into someone who's worthless at everything aside from sitting at a distance and taking pot shots at enemies that you'll hopefully kill because they're already injured (Sorry, but 35 damage per shot at range is NOT powerful, especially when most characters have 200+ health. That's 5-7 shots to kill, which is almost his entire chamber). They'll have to buff his primary attack damage to kill at long ranges, which people will then complain needs a nerf when they're being sniped by accurate McCrees from afar.
> 
> And general consensus? Can you not use Google? I looked up "Bastion needs a nerf" (didn't even include Overwatch in the search) and came up with PAGES of threads from just Battle.net. Not to mention several threads from Reddit, Gamefaqs, etc.



First of all, I already noted that which "General consensus" are you talking about here? Closed beta, open beta, or release? The game went through so many phases that just calling it "general consensus" (when at most it is about 5 to 10 percent of the 7 million player base) is nothing sort of weasel words.

Second, I never said anything about a "hard" counter or a surefire counter. You are using other guys' words. And no ...., all of them are situational and depends on who/what/when in order to be effective. There are counters that are generally better than most but it is by no means the surefire way. It is about ....ing teamworks and if the tools are there in your disposal, and you can't use it, then it is your fault, on the game's fault.  And also, Torbjorn turret + Bastion + 5 other teammates are not an invisible by any stretch of imaginations. And even if you put a Reinhardt in front of the Bastion it is still not a winning combination because of the sheer amounts of way people force Reinhardt to put down his shield. Speed and firepower are usually the keys to beat entrenched defensive position, and it is no difference here. ...., you don't even need voice chat to coordinate effectively. Just be aware of the map/your surrounding with your team and their team. That's really it.

Thirdly, Bastion is a DEFENSIVE CHARACTER that is made for entrenching a position in a map to put down firepower down range. It is literally his purpose. He's effective when he got good positions and good teammates but without all of that he's about as good as a chicken in a shooting range. I've won games against level 50+ who think they can cheesed by having 3 Bastions in front of us, and also vice versa in games where we tried to cheese by having 2 Reinhardt in front of a Bastion. Again, it is about the players, not the game.

Fourthly, McCree is a mid to close range character that can put out sniper-tier accurate fire AND put out a silly amount of leads in CQB. BUT that does not mean he's a CQB character. Sure, people are playing him that way because of how lethal his one-two combo is, but he's extremely underrated at harassing people down range so that other offense characters can finish em. Just because other people playing him one way does not make him such. And no, his flashbang-right click is being nerfed against TANK, and tank only, not against other characters. You clearly haven't read the notes that well. A Torbjorn turret and a Bastion can easily be finished by McCree post-nerf because they are not TANKS. He will still be able to make mince of any other characters in close range, but his overall damage output will be reduce vs a tank, that's all.



bhakan said:


> So I kind of worded that poorly. To clarify, being a great Torbjorn takes skill. Going 30-0 takes more than just dropping a turret in a decent spot. I'm actually not frustrated by the truly good Torbjorns and Bastions who kill me much more than the bad ones, but the ....ty players who just drop turrets wherever and can still do huge amounts of damage get annoying. Neither of the "turret" characters were particularly fun for me to play because they seem to get an above average amount of kills for doing nothing. In the limited time I have played both I have always done quite well with them despite literally just picking a spot on the point. Obviously I wasn't going 30-0, but I still was frequently getting multiple gold medals and was bored while doing so.
> 
> I think my issue with with Torbjorn would be fixed if he had to collect metal to built his turret like in TF2 and how he does for his armor packs. The amount of times I've killed a turret only to have another dropped the second I destroy it is quite frustrating. It doesn't feel like any work goes into putting that turret up, it just happens basically.



Torbjorn is exceptionally underrated as a tank buster (his right click can finish anyone in 3 shots at most in close range, counting tanks as well), and his primary fire is also deceptively powerful as well. I usually play as Torbjorn in defense, and I don't rely with my turret as much as try to wade in as much as possible, while collecting scrap for armor and use the turret as perimeter defense. The turret is a better use as supporting fire rather than finisher (even though a weak enough team can still be finish by the turret alone).


----------



## TGOD

EDIT: lmfao, nevermind - it's a pointless waste of time.

Either way, you DID say Genji was a "surefire counter". You literally said it in your ONLY other post on this page.


----------



## MrWulf

TGOD said:


> EDIT: lmfao, nevermind - it's a pointless waste of time.
> 
> Either way, you DID say Genji was a "surefire counter". You literally said it in your ONLY other post on this page.



And before that I said "usually". I hope you know the meaning of "usually"


----------



## TGOD

MrWulf said:


> And before that I said "usually". I hope you know the meaning of "usually"



And I hope you know the meaning of "other guys' words", when you're the only one in the entire thread to say Genji was a surefire counter to anything. You literally acted like you didn't say it at all, and that I was quoting someone else.


----------



## MrWulf

TGOD said:


> And I hope you know the meaning of "other guys' words", when you're the only one in the entire thread to say Genji was a surefire counter to anything. You literally acted like you didn't say it at all, and that I was quoting someone else.



Meh. We can play this semantic game until kingdom come. Mind you, within the specific context of my replies to you i never said that it is the only way surefire way and the earlier comment about Genji is merely a commonly echoed sentiment. If we are just playing the nitpicking game then go ahead. I will just be over here grinding my level up.


----------



## Cloudy

TGOD said:


> Well I don't know (or really care) about "higher level play" - but I (as it seems others in this thread) have had quite the opposite experience.
> 
> I've played many matches with my mates ALL playing Torbjorn, and haven't lost a match like that once. On the flipside, I played AGAINST a whole team of Torbjorns just a few days ago on Hanamura, and in the Play of the Game, the courtyard of A objective on Hanamura was COVERED with overshields and the three guys that died in the kill cam were RIDDLED by 6 turrets at one time and didn't even last one second each. It's literally 6 people using weapons that INSTANTLY lock-on to anyone attacking them, melt THE MAJORITY of characters in the game in seconds (and that's just ONE turret!), can swivel 360 degrees in either direction ON A DIME, and that don't even have to be aimed by their operator, and can simultaneously be repaired.
> 
> What ISN'T overpowered about that situation? That someone MIGHT be able to destroy ONE turret, which will literally be instantly replaced, and already has 5 back-ups?
> 
> Just saying - your personal opinions and experience with the game doesn't seem to be matching up with the general (and low level) population of the game. There are thousands of people on the Overwatch forums saying McCree doesn't deserve a nerf and that players need to just get smarter with their flanks (You know, the things that ALLOW McCree to walk up behind you and destroy your clueless tank that thinks danger is only coming from the front). They, like me, share the common knowledge that McCree is not only one of the slowest damage-based heroes in the game, but that both of his abilities are CENTERED around his Hammer Fan being effective, he has no evasive abilities or combat escape abilities, and his ultimate ability can be avoided by a three year old. To top it off, his hitbox is unbelievably wide because of his "gunslinger" stance (his left hand literally pokes out around corners when you're not even physically around a corner and are just standing next to it), and his head's hitbox is one of the biggest in the game (super easy Hanzo or Widowmaker target because of how slow he goes). Again, you nerf McCree's hammer fan, and he'll essentially be turned into a knock-off Widowmaker with less damage, no scope, an even more worthless ult, and even less ways to get vertical. Basically, for anyone who is a fan of McCree, there would be zero reason to play him unless you like sitting in the back and being outgunned by Widowmaker.
> 
> And there are even MORE people complaining about how multiple Torb turrets are overpowered, and HAVE been complaining about that since the Alpha. It's one of the most talked about topics when it comes to the game!
> 
> I'm PRETTY certain that most "You should only be able to use one of each hero per team at one time" arguments stem directly from people facing entire teams of Torbjorns. Hell, Videogamedunkey on YouTube even made a video making fun of how easy it is to win on defense with that lineup.
> 
> But, then again, I can't be surprised about Blizzard ignoring blatantly OP crap in their game and going after stuff that doesn't need a nerf, because they've been doing literally the EXACT same thing in World of Warcraft for years. (Warriors are already horrible in CQC? SWEET! NERF EM AGAIN!)




Are we looking on the same forums? I see people complaining about Mcree literally all the time. He should not be able to one fan tanks. I dont think hes as bad as some people say he is (he should be able to instant kill squishy characters, like tracer solider hanzo etc.) but he definitely needs a slight tweak. Either his stun needs to only be a flash, only work from the front (So he cant rush and shred reinhardt like I see mcrees do all the time) or his fan should only do significant damage with headshots. 

Also a team of 6 torbs is not good, why you think it is baffles me. Ive played games against teams with lots of torbs and they always lose. All you need is a widow, a zenyatta, and a junk rat (or pharah) and you will have NO problems dispatching them.


----------



## Maybrick

Cloudy said:


> Also a team of 6 torbs is not good, why you think it is baffles me. Ive played games against teams with lots of torbs and they always lose. All you need is a widow, a zenyatta, and a junk rat (or pharah) and you will have NO problems dispatching them.



Totally agree with this.

I've not come across any teams that composed of 5/6 of the same character that won. 

The only real thing I don't like about the game (which isn't specific to Overwatch) is that its a game where composition is key. When I play with randoms, you always get the morons who play the characters they like the most and disregard the current team setup. Hanzo, McCree, WidowMaker, Solider 76 or Reaper (aka the f*cking easy ass characters). I've joined lobbies before where my team is defending and you just get say 2 McCrees, 2 Hanzo's and a Reaper. I'm happy to play Support as to be honest asits my favourite but it just pisses me off. 

Lesson learnt is to wait for mates to come online I guess! 

Also I'm fully aware there are situation where the above setup MIGHT work but hopefully you guys understand the point/rant I'm making.


----------



## ferret

For the first time since launch, last night I hit a 6 man team who was pubstomping by running a competion comp of 2 McCree, 2 Lucio, and 2 Winstons. Was just solo queued myself so no SSO team members to help 

Absolutely brutal crushing defeat.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Two tanks, two DPS, and two supports is the best lineup really.


----------



## ferret

Fought double mercy last night too but not quite as brutal. The trick here is that two Lucios means both speed boost and healing. That overcomes McCrees one shortfall, speed. Now he's just zipping all over the place fanning the .... out of people, while covered by Winston bubbles who are distracting by jumping all over with lightning. Just brutal.


----------



## myrtorp

Anyone else having trouble logging in?
It takes between 1-30 tries before i can log on. Then it's fine, just getting onto the game is a mess.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

myrtorp said:


> Anyone else having trouble logging in?
> It takes between 1-30 tries before i can log on. Then it's fine, just getting onto the game is a mess.



I just tried and it fired right up. Must be a regional thing.


----------



## Cloudy

No issues logging in for me :s

Also, Devs addressed Mcree again:

" We want McCree to be a counter to people like Tracer, Genji and Reaper. What we're not crazy about, right now, is the way in which McCree can absolutely shred tanks. It's a little too easy, so we want to bring the fan the hammer damage down, so he's still killing the squishies and the medium strength heroes, but he's less effective against the tanks. If he times everything perfectly and gets every single shot off, he's got a shot against a tank, but it's not the instant 'I win' button that it is right now. "

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2016-06-07-overwatch-blizzard-answers-the-big-questions


----------



## myrtorp

Ah it's wierd, i've read some others have had it too but no fix. But it doesnt help that my network is also a bit unstable.

Today I got a legendary skin and a purple in the same box. First orange i had, at lvl 32. 
What about you guys, any nice stuff?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I've got quite a few legendaries. Roadhog, Zenyatta, Hanzo, Junkrat, Rienheardt, Widowmaker, and Mercy.


----------



## myrtorp

WHuuut I was happy for just one ;D haha


----------



## MoshJosh

I gotta say that in my experience(mind you only 3-4 games) a team of all soldiers and one support freaking OWNS!!! The few times I've played on teams of all soldiers we won pretty easily, in fact last night I got the "shut down" achievement while playing that way haha.

I'm sure there are counters to it though. . .

Also super fun being like a little army haha


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

We're all soldiers now


----------



## HighGain510

If any PC players want to group up and play, let me know! I'm up to level 21 already, haven't been playing full-time as I'm still splitting time between this and Destiny PvP with buddies of mine.  None of them wanted to get Overwatch so
I figured I would grab it for PC, but I don't have any friends on my Blizzard list anymore, not sure if it reset at some point or what? 

I'm absolutely loving this game, just realllllly sucks when I get stuck on teams who refuse to cover the objective at all or won't push when you're super close to winning (or almost able to turn a match around) so I'm stuck soloing 1v5 or 1v6 at the cap point more often than not.   Prime recent example: I legit took out 5 people as junkrat (play of the game!) using my trap, explosive and my super, yet no one came to help me cap. When the last guy on their team rolls around the corner and I'm near-death already, I get blown away with a single body shot and there's literally no one else remotely close to the point (since they're all camping, of course!) to drive it home, so of course we lost.  I do love that the game focuses on teamwork, but I hate that not having a team that understands this fact can absolutely blow the match for you in a rather epic fashion.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

HighGain510 said:


> If any PC players want to group up and play, let me know! I'm up to level 21 already, haven't been playing full-time as I'm still splitting time between this and Destiny PvP with buddies of mine.  None of them wanted to get Overwatch so
> I figured I would grab it for PC, but I don't have any friends on my Blizzard list anymore, not sure if it reset at some point or what?
> 
> I'm absolutely loving this game, just realllllly sucks when I get stuck on teams who refuse to cover the objective at all or won't push when you're super close to winning (or almost able to turn a match around) so I'm stuck soloing 1v5 or 1v6 at the cap point more often than not.   Prime recent example: I legit took out 5 people as junkrat (play of the game!) using my trap, explosive and my super, yet no one came to help me cap. When the last guy on their team rolls around the corner and I'm near-death already, I get blown away with a single body shot and there's literally no one else remotely close to the point (since they're all camping, of course!) to drive it home, so of course we lost.  I do love that the game focuses on teamwork, but I hate that not having a team that understands this fact can absolutely blow the match for you in a rather epic fashion.



Join the discord. We regularly get groups of 4, 5 and 6 on at a time. Playing solo sucks big fat balls so come play with us!
https://discord.gg/0q4DzRWQsoZfsa2Q


----------



## BlackMastodon

myrtorp said:


> Ah it's wierd, i've read some others have had it too but no fix. But it doesnt help that my network is also a bit unstable.
> 
> Today I got a legendary skin and a purple in the same box. First orange i had, at lvl 32.
> What about you guys, any nice stuff?


Only legendary skins I have are for Tracer and Zenyatta. I'm only Level 16 I think. I bought myself the Carbon Fibre D. Va skin, though, because it's cool as hell.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Been playing with nothing but randoms, which isn't the worst. (my fiance joined me in a couple games before work too, which helps greatly even just having the one friend.) Occasionally there are phenomenal teams, and fairly frequently there are awful teams. It's always been fun, though. It seems every time I get the map Lijiang Tower, I get stuck with a bunch of puds who couldn't be bothered to stick together, let alone pick proper heroes/switch out when what they're doing doesn't work. It's kind of annoying watching a tracer go into a mass of tanks solo, while everyone else is back at the spawn point slowly pooling back in single file and dying. I sometimes feel like I'm the only one who understands that falling back and waiting for backup is an acceptable tactic, which is probably my biggest gripe with the game. (and that's not even the game's fault.)

I can't say I've found any particular hero or tactic that feels cheap so far. Bastion, McCree, and Torbjorn were mentioned a lot in the past couple pages, but none that I've run into felt impossible or even overly difficult. Torb's turrets are relatively negligible, as is anything Bastion has done. I don't frequently see McCree's, but when there are, I didn't find myself dying unfairly to his ult. Bastion is probably the biggest nuisance since if you get caught off guard, he will shred you to bits in a heartbeat, but you learn. Approach differently and be vigilant. Basically, when we get flattened, we deserved it, regardless of who is at fault. When you get a good team though, nothing feels out of place, and it's rewarding as hell.

I've definitely found a couple heroes that I'd deem as "favorites." Pharah is neat as sh_i_t, and probably my most played. Tracer is great fun too. I'm still working on my maneuvering, but with practice I think I'll play her more. The rest of my time is probably spent as either Junkrat or D.Va. Junkrat in particular is super valuable to me. If you're aware of any Bastion's or Black Widow's current nest, a few grenades lobbed over or around into said nest is a good way to at least send them on the move. I want to learn how to properly use support heroes before I even bother playing them with other players. I think I tried Mercy once, and I whiffed it pretty hard. Perhaps not all my fault though, as everyone fanned out pretty thin. Hard to keep your eye on the "team" when the team is all over the place.

Anywho, I'd have liked to hop in with some of you fine folks here, but I really don't want to be the weakest link.  I'm cool with being a potential disappointment to random people, half of which that don't even try to work together, but if I let anyone here down I'd just feel ....ty.


----------



## ferret

Come join us, .... players welcome, level 1 through 200 wut.


----------



## mongey

Finally got my first legendary skin last night , and for 76 who is one of my go to's. 

As much as I hate the character design find myself playing lucio allot lately.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I've definitely run into quite a few dip sh_i_ts at this point. The ones who fume about there being no heals while they themselves refuse to swap out. Or when you do swap out, they ask where you were as if the team wasn't spread as thin as toilet paper. Seriously, it's rough, and thankless playing the healer when your team is all "me me me." 

I've played with a lot of terrible teams at this point, but even those games remain fun. (for me, anyway. I notice some people lose their marbles pretty quickly.) I'm thoroughly enjoying the game still. At this point I've more than gotten my $40 worth out of it.


----------



## Mathemagician

Lucio's backstory is that he's from the same place as symmetra but he stole their technology to help people, whereas she's "from wealth" and thinks he's a petty crook. That made me dig him a lot more. 

Also tired of teams that have no map awareness. I killed an entire team with Pharrah's ult and our team couldn't be arsed to push the tank 10 feet to the next checkpoint. No one looking up/around even with enemy Genji/Tracers running around.


----------



## mongey

Mathemagician said:


> Lucio's backstory is that he's from the same place as symmetra but he stole their technology to help people, whereas she's "from wealth" and thinks he's a petty crook. That made me dig him a lot more.
> 
> Also tired of teams that have no map awareness. I killed an entire team with Pharrah's ult and our team couldn't be arsed to push the tank 10 feet to the next checkpoint. No one looking up/around even with enemy Genji/Tracers running around.



but roller blades


----------



## Rock4ever

I have overwatch on pc, lvl 22 atm. Ialso play HotS.

Do you guys play AI or against other ppl? I've found myself not to fare so well against other ppl lol, and I've found dealing with a camped bastion difficult to deal with as I seldom see the bastard.

Anyway my userid is rock4ever#1148


----------



## Ralyks

Every day I inch closer to trading a bunch of games in and grabbing it on PS4, I would just need a regular group to roll with for this type of game.


----------



## MoshJosh

Ralyks said:


> Every day I inch closer to trading a bunch of games in and grabbing it on PS4, I would just need a regular group to roll with for this type of game.



I'm on ps4 usually play around 9 at night feel free to add me PSN name pinkmystink


----------



## Chokey Chicken

Rock4ever said:


> I have overwatch on pc, lvl 22 atm. Ialso play HotS.
> 
> Do you guys play AI or against other ppl? I've found myself not to fare so well against other ppl lol, and I've found dealing with a camped bastion difficult to deal with as I seldom see the bastard.
> 
> Anyway my userid is rock4ever#1148



Gotta adapt. If they're camping, they'll kill you once. You know where they are, so lob grenades or rockets in the general direction. (Among other options.) More often than not you'll kill them, in others you'll send them on the move. Bastion has been, in general, easy to deal with in my experience. I haven't found any particular hero killing me any more than another hero, and I haven't felt cheated to this point.


----------



## ferret

Last night, the fact that we're a bunch of guitarists playing a video game was made obvious.

Cloudy our widowmaker suddenly drops from voice chat and game, leaving us 5v6 for a long while until another pug finally queued in. 

Little while later he's back... "Where'd you go?" "Oh I had to answer the phone to buy a guitar."


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

ferret said:


> Last night, the fact that we're a bunch of guitarists playing a video game was made obvious.
> 
> Cloudy our widowmaker suddenly drops from voice chat and game, leaving us 5v6 for a long while until another pug finally queued in.
> 
> Little while later he's back... "Where'd you go?" "Oh I had to answer the phone to buy a guitar."



"Are you ordering a Strandberg while we're Overwatching?


----------



## BlackMastodon

A camped Bastion can be a pain in the ass but he shouldn't kill you more than once or twice. If you see him, switch to a sniper or Genji and you should counter him pretty well (with Genji, he can just opt to not shoot at you while you block nothing, then kill you, but snipers are pretty reliable for taking him out).


----------



## Cloudy

ferret said:


> Last night, the fact that we're a bunch of guitarists playing a video game was made obvious.
> 
> Cloudy our widowmaker suddenly drops from voice chat and game, leaving us 5v6 for a long while until another pug finally queued in.
> 
> Little while later he's back... "Where'd you go?" "Oh I had to answer the phone to buy a guitar."



GAS knows no end


----------



## Rock4ever

Scored Pharah's Death from Above achieve last night. I've been lighting it up lately!


----------



## Maybrick

Finally did my first 10 competitive games the other night and got ranked at 52 which seems about average. Spent most of my time playing Mei, Dva and Mercy.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I dont think I'll ever play ranked mode. I hate taking games seriously.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Yeah, it's not something I'm rushing into. We'll see if I do my placement matches but I already know I won't care too much.


----------



## mongey

wanna try ranked but I'm languishing at level 22 . just have no time to string a bunch of games together to get to the 25 cap right now . shame cause I am still really enjoying the game 

playing a fair bit of pharah lately . shes fun


----------



## Chokey Chicken

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I dont think I'll ever play ranked mode. I hate taking games seriously.



Which is why I was hesitant to get the game at all. Played a couple games on my friend's account before I bought it. Quickplay is likely where I'll live. I'm just not an overly competitive person who desires to br "on top."


----------



## mongey

played a few games of this weeks weekly brawl where you can only have 1 of each character per team and cant swap and thought it was a good addition to the game 

seemed to make random online a little more coherent as you have to stick to a plan


----------



## Cnev

My favorite game since the original RTCW. I don't play video games competitively anymore, but even quick play can be insanely frustrating if you even care a small amount. I just try to have fun and not worry too much about winning or losing. Most MP games are more fun that way, anyhow.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Chokey Chicken said:


> Which is why I was hesitant to get the game at all. Played a couple games on my friend's account before I bought it. Quickplay is likely where I'll live. I'm just not an overly competitive person who desires to br "on top."



I like hopping on with some fun friends and just playing.


----------



## bouVIP

I spend a lot of my free time playing OW on PC. If you don't mind adding me my id is bou#11934


----------



## The Reverend

SquareWhite#1941

Do the right thing and add me if you play on PC. I prefer competitive because of the hero limits and the slightly more serious atmosphere, but I have no problems just playing for fun as well! I have a lot of time put in, usually play Pharah, Reinhardt, Zarya, and Zenyatta for maximum zen.


----------



## myrtorp

I couldnt log in for a long time so I stopped playing. When checking my second mail account (Which i use for this game) I saw that Blizzard had reset my password, apparently for no reason, just a notification that it was reset. Whut! Anyhow been playing alot recently, great fun, for about an hour or so. Then I need a break from that fast paced action 

Reinhart is my favourite so far. I usually either tank or support!


----------



## QuantumCybin

Finally picked this game up after my friends were hounding me endlessly. I really dig it, my favorite character is Lucio followed closely by Tracer. I love playing Lucio though because if you're with all randoms, no one ever picks a support class. And Lucio dishes out mad heals, I typically get around 8-10k heals a game. Tracer is a ton of fun just because of how weird her play style is. Definitely digging it so far, it's a lot of fun when you have a group of friends to play with!


----------



## mongey

I'm still playing it whenever I get a chance 

my mains at the moment are Dva , Reinhardt ,lucio ,pharah 

got my 20 kill streak trophy with Dva yesterday which for me is good


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm still playing and managed to get a friend on board. Now we've got a team of at least three, which makes playing a lot less annoying.

I spent a good chunk of my early play time as Pharah, but have gravitated towards Dva since they patched her. Probably have an unhealthy love for the character, as I painted a guitar the shade of pink that her mech is, complete with the dumb little bunny head. I'll have to see about snagging some pictures and uploading them here for shiggles. One of the extra stickers I bought in case I blew that ended up on my car too.

Tracer is fun to play, but my tracking is pretty rubbish. I manage to flank people easily, but once engaged I tend to blow it. I'm still learning to vary my picks, and to be efficient with them. Genji is great fun to play as, but he's hard to do well with. Junkrat is pretty straightforward and fun. It's just all around fun still. Probably the longest a game with such relatively small content has kept my interest. Not sure why it's still fun, but it is.


----------



## The Reverend

The last FPS game I put this much time into was Dust 514, and that game was complete trash compared to Overwatch in terms of fun. I think the magic of Overwatch is that it's so accessible, but at the same time there's a startling amount of depth. I'd compare it to playing guitar: it can be as superficial or as deep as you want it to be.


----------



## mongey

I'm not one for calling for nerf but damn I have junk rats ultimate Tyre thing . every time I hear it I know it going to kill me .I just cant get away from the stupid thing


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

mongey said:


> I'm not one for calling for nerf but damn I have junk rats ultimate Tyre thing . every time I hear it I know it going to kill me .I just cant get away from the stupid thing



It has 100 HP. A Rein E, a couple McCree shots, or a short burst from 76 will take it out.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Yeah, you have to be pretty sneaky with the RIP tire. Everyone knows it's being used because everyone here's him shout, then it's just a matter of taking a couple pot shots and killing it.

I'm not sneaky enough and most of mine get shot to .... before I can kill anyone with it.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Señor Voorhees;4634538 said:


> Yeah, you have to be pretty sneaky with the RIP tire. Everyone knows it's being used because everyone here's him shout, then it's just a matter of taking a couple pot shots and killing it.
> 
> I'm not sneaky enough and most of mine get shot to .... before I can kill anyone with it.



Synergize. Its insane when combined with other ults. Maybe your genji ults and hits from the right, then you drop your wheel in from the left so that they're screwed no matter what. Think about it in contexts like that.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I almost exclusively solo queue, so synergy is a little hard to come by. I've worked with a few teams though that communicated well, at which point ulting becomes more than just a "press q and hope for the best" kind of thing. I get put with decent teams surprisingly frequently. Only recently did I actually start playing regularly with a couple friends, which is also helping with the communication/doing well thing.

As an aside, I finally ran into my first couple toxic players. Both were spectating, I guess? They kept ragging on people trying to get them to quit so they could take their place? I didn't even know this was a mechanic to be honest. Me and my friend both reported them, though I'm not sure how that'll go. Does anybody know the process of reporting and how it's handled? Super distracting to say the least, but whatever.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I just wont play if a couple of my friends arent playing. Solo queuing is horrible because 90% of the people playing are literally retarded.

"Oh! I'll play Torb on offence! I'll pick Widow even though we already have one and dont have a tank! We dont have any supports so I'll pick Ana! Lets never, ever switch to counter our opponents!"


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I'm not super invested in it, and my win to loss ratio is right around 1/1. (I think I've lost 2 or 3 more than I've won actually.) I still manage to have a good time, despite being stuck with dingbats 75% of the time. I actually think people getting bent out of shape and blaming everyone but themselves is part of the fun, provided they don't go overboard. I had a guy in one game go off, in match chat (not even team chat), about how we all sucked and needed to do better, as if they weren't doing their fair share of the suck. We turned the game around and won the match making him look like even more of a douche which was just the cherry on top.

I also like to compliment players who really do well too, which also leads to weird butt hurt sometimes. Yesterday we played a game where the enemy Reinhardt really held .... down. The whole opposing team played pretty well, but he was particularly well played so I complimented him, to which he thanked me. Then a dude on his team had to chime in with a "he did good because of me," as a zenyatta for "keeping him alive." Which may or may not have been true, I don't know, but it was just weird how he couldn't just let the dude have some praise. Fun times.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Señor Voorhees;4635318 said:


> I'm not super invested in it, and my win to loss ratio is right around 1/1. (I think I've lost 2 or 3 more than I've won actually.) I still manage to have a good time, despite being stuck with dingbats 75% of the time. I actually think people getting bent out of shape and blaming everyone but themselves is part of the fun, provided they don't go overboard. I had a guy in one game go off, in match chat (not even team chat), about how we all sucked and needed to do better, as if they weren't doing their fair share of the suck. We turned the game around and won the match making him look like even more of a douche which was just the cherry on top.
> 
> I also like to compliment players who really do well too, which also leads to weird butt hurt sometimes. Yesterday we played a game where the enemy Reinhardt really held .... down. The whole opposing team played pretty well, but he was particularly well played so I complimented him, to which he thanked me. *Then a dude on his team had to chime in with a "he did good because of me," as a zenyatta for "keeping him alive." Which may or may not have been true, I don't know, but it was just weird how he couldn't just let the dude have some praise. Fun times.*


It is the internet, after all.


----------



## coreysMonster

This game has taken over my life.

I main Junkrat because he is easily the most entertaining character to play. Nothing better than popping a riptire right after Zarya goes black hole and wiping out a hole team.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Tried playing Ana again since she was released and holy sh*t is she good when used properly (which I was not doing the first time around). She is surprisingly good as an all around hero, decent damage if you hit someone with the grenade first and use her damage over time, and a good healer doing the same.

Also nailing someone with a sleep dart as they fire up their ult is immensely satisfying.


----------



## beneharris

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I just wont play if a couple of my friends arent playing. Solo queuing is horrible because 90% of the people playing are literally retarded.
> 
> "Oh! I'll play Torb on offence! I'll pick Widow even though we already have one and dont have a tank! We dont have any supports so I'll pick Ana! Lets never, ever switch to counter our opponents!"



or "oh crap there is 1 second left on the clock for king of the hill, let me not go inside the capture point!"

Idiots.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

BlackMastodon said:


> Tried playing Ana again since she was released and holy sh*t is she good when used properly (which I was not doing the first time around). She is surprisingly good as an all around hero, decent damage if you hit someone with the grenade first and use her damage over time, and a good healer doing the same.
> 
> Also nailing someone with a sleep dart as they fire up their ult is immensely satisfying.



The only thing I hate about Ana is that if any of your teammates are between you and the enemy, you're sort of useless. She has pretty poor mobility so you can't really take the high ground, and you can't shoot through your allies so you wind up healing someone who's already at max.

More often than not it's a non-issue though. I still suck eggs with her, so I'll leave her to other players. I've been branching out into playing other heroes and I'm thoroughly enjoying Genji, Tracer, Junkrat, Roadhog, D.Va, Mei, Symetra, and Mercy. Just starting to mess around with Lucio in practice matches and trying to up my mobility with him. He's insane in the right hands. Wall riding is crazy useful if you do it right.


----------



## Blytheryn

Just got one of the new Reinhardt skins in a box... My god is it cool. Greifhardt I think it's called?


----------



## Ralyks

Taking advantaged of the free weekend on PS4. This game is great, definitely going to buy it when I can afford it. So far mostly been playing it safe with Tracer, but probably mess around with other characters tonight.


----------



## Pav

I also messed around with it for free on PS4 yesterday. I'm in the middle of installing Windows on my freshly rebuilt PC, but once I'm up and running I'll be buying this and throwing it down the way first-person shooters are meant to be played - with a mouse and keyboard.


----------



## bouVIP

I've been trying to climb to diamond on PC...it's a tough road


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Ralyks said:


> Taking advantaged of the free weekend on PS4. This game is great, definitely going to buy it when I can afford it. So far mostly been playing it safe with Tracer, but probably mess around with other characters tonight.



I'm not sure if it's different on console, what with slower less twitchy shooting, but Tracer is one of the harder characters to do really well with. If you're any degree of competent with her, you'll find another few characters pretty easily.

I still haven't touched the whole competitive/ranked thing. I likely won't unless I find another one or two people to team with. Really don't feel like solo queuing in competitive. There's enough butthurt cry babies in un-ranked, I can't imagine what it'd be like if there was something actually at stake.


----------



## QuantumCybin

I play competitive with a few friends of mine; it's nice that you can only have one of each hero on a team. So you don't fight an entire team of Roadhogs or whatever lol. There's still plenty of idiots that play competitive, but I have noticed the higher up in the brackets you go, the better the randoms are that you're paired with.


----------



## Pav

Señor Voorhees;4643585 said:


> There's enough butthurt cry babies in un-ranked, I can't imagine what it'd be like if there was something actually at stake.



You know, I've been hearing that non-stop from acquaintances who play the game, but so far I've seen very little chatter at all while playing. Maybe because I'm being matched with other nubs who are also still learning the game?


----------



## BlackMastodon

Played my first 4 placement matches for ranked over the weekend with my friends because they wanted to, lost all 4.

It absolutely didn't help that it paired us against teams that had 2+ gold ranked players and we had maybe a silver and couple bronzes. I still find that it takes the fun out of the game. I like being a filthy casual.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

I finally started playing in competitive. The placement matches were rough because you are with people of wildly varying skill ranges, but once you place, the games are incredible evenly matched. Your teammates talk to you and actually try to win! And on top of that, the one hero limit is a godsend.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

What? You don't like fighting 6 Bastions/Torbs/Roadhogs/Symmetras?

Aside from a couple occasions (like the before mentioned 6 of 1), I've never run into too many people who play duplicate heroes. 

I'm tempted to play competitive just because it is taken a bit more seriously. My win to loss ratio is now pretty meh because my teams often don't work together. I don't think I'm _that_ bad a player where it's my fault a majority of the time. I just think it lacks the synergy that playing with friends or with people who care has. I just need to shake the fear of being a disappointment and just have fun. I'm sure I'd rank pretty average, if not slightly above average, at the very least.


----------



## mongey

still enjoying the game allot 

my only gripe is my last 10 or so ranks I have been getting F'all in the boxes. I even caved in and bought 11 boxes the other day when A little drunk and other than a wad of 500 credits got F'all


----------



## HighGain510

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I finally started playing in competitive. The placement matches were rough because you are with people of wildly varying skill ranges, but once you place, the games are incredible evenly matched. Your teammates talk to you and actually try to win! And on top of that, the one hero limit is a godsend.



We need to group up again for Season 2 Competitive!  I've been sick so I haven't been hopping on as much but even running placement rounds with randoms I've managed to win 3 out of 4 placement matches so far (one literally because I wiped the entire team off the point to win the round ). It would be great if I could get grouped with folks who recognize that you need to cap/push the point. 

I can't fathom how people who have already prestiged 1-2x still don't grasp that when its down to overtime and you're on offense, you NEED to risk yourself to contest the point... they're so afraid of dying that they'll sit right outside the point rather than potentially going down in exchange for giving your team enough time to try to get there to clear it.  If you don't, your whole team loses anyway, at least go down fighting!


----------



## BlackMastodon

Señor Voorhees;4644113 said:


> What? You don't like fighting 6 Bastions/Torbs/Roadhogs/Symmetras?


If playing Bastion is cancer, then 6 Mei's is a flesh eating disease.


----------



## Ralyks

I seriously need this game. I've been wanting to play it more since the free weekend is up. Maybe when payday hits next week.


----------



## myrtorp

I've been trying out competitive and it isnt so bad!
People want to win and the matches are alot more focused and fun. For once people will pick supports, usually 2 per game. I mostly play support myself. 

However there are salty people. Id say there's equal amounts of games where:

-No one talks, just play
-people talk and are good natured and nice
-people (usually just one) is really bitching and blaming the team

So if you dont mind the few games with mad people give it a try! I've had more fun in competitive than quick play, which was a bit suprising.


----------



## Pav

I can't wait until I hit level 25 and can start queuing for competitive. I love the game so far but quick play matches are WAY too short for my taste.

But I must say, this game gets better and better the more I play. At first it felt like a cluster of explosions with bodies and colors flying around the map; now that I'm slowly starting to understand the nuances of who does what, the tactical side is becoming more prominent as I level up.


----------



## Pav

Shameless double post-bump. Who here plays competitive? I finally started a couple days ago and I love it, but now I'm forced to face how bad I still am at this game. In my 10 placement matches I won 3, lost 7 and was placed in silver tier. Which, as a highly competitive gamer, makes me feel utterly ashamed of myself.


----------



## myrtorp

I was placed in platinum and I think I won 6 out of the 10. When you solo queue it's like playing the lottery, sometimes you get a good team and sometimes you dont.
A few days ago I reached diamond and that felt pretty cool! But still I get games where we are completely wrecked by the enemy, like its not even a competition 
Ofcource you play a big role in the composition too, I always play what I think is needed for the team to be strong, I have atleast one hero in each category that I can play if the other roles are taken.

I think you will climb the ranks if you just keep at it, even if you were placed too low so to speak.


----------



## endmysuffering

Not level 25 yet, but how is the ps4 competitive community in comparison to the pc one?


----------



## TGOD

Everyone told me competitive would be what I was looking for - since I've almost grown to legitimately loathe solo quick play because of how brainless half the people playing are, leaving victories to be won solely based on which team has the most tryhards and the least idiots.

But, I played 3 competitive matches, and every single one of them consisted of me being on teams that were so bad, it felt like it was me vs the entire team. I felt this immediately after the attacking team took our first objective and I had ONE elimination and was holding the gold medal for eliminations on my team.

So far, I've had an extremely bad time playing OW solo, no matter which gametype I play.

And another little thought:
I heard talk in this thread before that if you solo queued, it wouldn't put you into a game against players who are grouped up or in a party, or if you queue in a group it will queue you up with other groups - but that's absolutely not true. There were three people in one match I solo queued for that were working together so effectively and on-point that I had to check out their profiles, and lo and behold, all three of them were in a party together. I've had several solo queued games where my teams have gotten steamrolled because of players who are obviously in parties.

It's definitely a fun game to play with friends, but if you mainly play solo and plan to play OW primarily by yourself, the level of enjoyment compared to playing it with friends is virtually cut in half (IMO)


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

TGOD said:


> It's definitely a fun game to play with friends, but if you mainly play solo and plan to play OW primarily by yourself, the level of enjoyment compared to playing it with friends is virtually cut in half (IMO)



I just wont play if my friends arent playing. That means I havent played in a while because my idiot friends wont stop playing world of sh!tcraft for some reason.


----------



## Pav

myrtorp said:


> I was placed in platinum and I think I won 6 out of the 10. When you solo queue it's like playing the lottery, sometimes you get a good team and sometimes you dont.
> A few days ago I reached diamond and that felt pretty cool! But still I get games where we are completely wrecked by the enemy, like its not even a competition
> Ofcource you play a big role in the composition too, I always play what I think is needed for the team to be strong, I have atleast one hero in each category that I can play if the other roles are taken.
> 
> I think you will climb the ranks if you just keep at it, even if you were placed too low so to speak.



It certainly is a gamble queuing solo. I'm a longtime Dota player and the more time I spend in Overwatch, the more similarities I see between the two games. Good teamwork will trump individual skill 9 out of 10 matches - I knew that going in. What I wasn't quite expecting is the importance of making smart picks based on your situation. I've been manhandled in a few too many comp matches because my team wants to pick Ana, Hanzo and Bastion...when we're on offense. I've also played matches where we somehow end up with no tank _and_ no healer until I catch on and switch heroes, but then I'm stuck trying in vain to do two people's jobs at once. Just like in Dota, games can be won or lost based solely on which team picks what their team needs vs which team is full of people who just want to rack up kills for themselves and then tell their teammates how much they suck.

Oh well. Now that I've started I won't stop the grind until I'm at least platinum.


----------



## Andromalia

leftyguitarjoe said:


> I just wont play if my friends arent playing. That means I havent played in a while because my idiot friends wont stop playing world of sh!tcraft for some reason.



There are two reasons: 
-A new expansion is out
-It's good. ^^


----------



## BlackMastodon

Andromalia said:


> There are two reasons:
> -A new expansion is out
> -It's good. ^^


And because you can never get clean of the WoW. My buddy gets every expansion and plays for maybe 2 months before quitting again.

I don't get it. 

On topic, I don't really play on my own either, and when I do it's just casual. I'm only level 34 or 40 or something so I don't put a ton of time into it. I did 4 placement matches with my friends and it was absolute dogsh*t. I already hate competitive video games so I wasn't excited going in, but Jesus did we ever get wrecked.


----------



## mongey

put on OW last night for a few quick games while my wife put our daughter to bed and had 11 free loot boxes waiting for me 

got bugger all good , again , apart from a batch of coins


----------



## bouVIP

I finally got to Diamond in S2 competitive \o/

Also Halloween event is happening soon


----------



## Pav

Halloween event is finally happening! Anyone else tried the PvE brawl yet? IMO this is the best brawl they've had so far, I wouldn't mind them adding a cooperative horde mode like this permanently.


----------



## UnderTheSign

Strongly considering getting Overwatch after all. I love Halloween so that's an added bonus if I start playing now 
Anyone else here play on EU/EU times? Is there a region distinction like in hearthstone and heroes?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

There is definitely a region lock, as there should be on all online games.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I got lucky with loot crates. I opened 3 and got all the Halloween stuff worth having. Junkrat, Mercy, and Reaper skins amongst other things. Odds were in my favor as i had an orange in all three. (one had two.) Pretty cool that you can buy them without buyimg crates too. Had a boatload of leftover currency and bought the rest of the stuff i cared about. 

Haven't tried the new brawl but it sounds super interesting.


----------



## UnderTheSign

The new brawl is alright. I just bought the game and everyone picks their char super fast so I've only been able to play Ana so far, which sucks. Our mccree was running around like mad so I could barely heal him, then he started complaining about me not healing when he los'd me by standing around corners...


----------



## Pav

The new brawl takes a LOT of coordination. So far it seems pretty standard that McCree wants to run around lone wolf style and make it nearly impossible for Ana to heal him. I've only played on hard and Reaper wipes us all whenever he shows up.


----------



## mongey

new brawl is fun . not sure how long it will stay fun 

only finished easy so far . couple of attempts at medium but you need team work even for medium . last time we got down to the last hit or 2 on the dr to finish and they blew up the gate 

worst thing is I never play mccree or hanzo apart from a few games on day 1 to check them out , and I had never ever tried ana once , so if I'm nto soldier I'm not much help

That said I enjoyed a few games with ana . gonna have to try her out in the normal modes 

opened a couple Halloween lot boxes and got F'all apart from Lucio's rip pose


----------



## BlackMastodon

I really like the new brawl, especially when you have 3 friends to work with.

So I caved on the weekend and bought 24 loot boxes. I figured now would be a good time since the exclusive Halloween skins won't stick around and I like some of them.

I got Skullyata (for a second time...), Pumpkin Reaper, Possessed Pharah, Tombstone Bastion and Cybergoth Zarya as well as a few victory poses and Highlight intros so not too bad. Wish I coulda got Witch Mercy but meh, still have time to win a few crates.


----------



## Blytheryn

BlackMastodon said:


> I really like the new brawl, especially when you have 3 friends to work with.
> 
> So I caved on the weekend and bought 24 loot boxes. I figured now would be a good time since the exclusive Halloween skins won't stick around and I like some of them.
> 
> I got Skullyata (for a second time...), Pumpkin Reaper, Possessed Pharah, Tombstone Bastion and Cybergoth Zarya as well as a few victory poses and Highlight intros so not too bad. Wish I coulda got Witch Mercy but meh, still have time to win a few crates.



I did the same thing, and was hoping for the Reaper skin... Wound up getting Witch Mercy twice.


----------



## coreysMonster

I _greatly_ prefer the Overwatch crate system to TF2's. No need to buy keys, the crates are at dollar each at most, and you don't have to worry about selling duplicates on the market, you just get a set amount of coins for them. Yeah kinda sucks because you can't flip a legendary for a couple of dollars, but really I'd prefer they keep it simple like this instead of creating a marketplace monstrosity like in TF2.

Instead of spending 25$ on keys for 10 crates, a lof times with 10 crates full of duds, I can spend 15 bucks on 16 crates, and get around 3-4 legendaries guaranteed.


----------



## mongey

I've done 4 or 5 Halloween crates now and had no skins

opened one yesterday and hurrah a skin, and it was a mccree skin who doesn't have a Halloween skin


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I must have great luck. I think at the moment I'm only missing some sprays, "RIP" poses, and reinhardt's emote. I only bought the 24 crates and got most of the stuff I cared about almost straight away. Last thing I really cared about was the Roadhog skin and I just got that with my last level up. 

As an aside, I had insanely good luck solo queuing today. Played a bunch of games today and only lost a couple. Lots of people actually working together, which got better when my buddy and fiance hopped on.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Yeah, I got Pharah's, Mercy's, Roadhog's, and (bought) Reinhardt's.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Blytheryn said:


> I did the same thing, and was hoping for the Reaper skin... Wound up getting Witch Mercy twice.


Trade ya. 

I agree with coreysmonster, this loot crate system is leagues better than TF2/CSGO, and no ridiculous market that goes with it. I also like that you get a free crate every time you level up. My only complaint is the very low amount of coins you get for duplicate items, but I guess if it were too high everyone would just buy, well...everything, eventually.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

On the topic of crates, how does it factor what to give? I have all the stuff for characters I like, but nothing for characters like Winston and zenyatta, whome I haven't played outside of bot matches. Are you more likely to get stuff for characters you play, or am I just lucky?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe

Chokey Chicken said:


> On the topic of crates, how does it factor what to give? I have all the stuff for characters I like, but nothing for characters like Winston and zenyatta, whome I haven't played outside of bot matches. Are you more likely to get stuff for characters you play, or am I just lucky?



Its pure RNG


----------



## UnderTheSign

Yeah, random. I got the mercy witch skin last night. Super cool skin but I've never even selected her


----------



## endmysuffering

UnderTheSign said:


> Yeah, random. I got the mercy witch skin last night. Super cool skin but I've never even selected her



I've gotten all the halloween skins but the mercy one, its sad because the mercy one is only one I wanted .


----------



## Jonathan20022

I got Junkenstein's skin on the first free loot box, Roadhog's skin somewhere inbetween, and Pharah/Soldier's skins. I'm about to prestige for the 2nd time so hoping I can get something in the next 35 boxes. But I can just buy Reaper and Mercy outright since I have enough gold to in case I don't get them.


----------



## Pav

I have every new skin except witch Mercy and Junkenstein's monster for Roadhog. I'm satisfied since I got the ones I really wanted. I don't love the witch Mercy skin unlike everyone else it seems - it looks unusually plain to me.


----------



## Jonathan20022

It's definitely the most plain one of the legendary set, but I love it haha. No dice on Mercy so far but I got Reaper and Ana's skin out of a few boxes today. Gonna buy 10 boxes tomorrow if I don't get Mercy, and if I don't get her I'll just buy the skin + a few sprays and voicelines.


----------



## Blytheryn

I got a third Witch Mercy yesterday...bleh


----------



## Mathemagician

I had to drop $50 on crates, just to get enough currency to buy Junkenstein - the only one I wanted. Got several other skins including Mercy, Hanzo, Ana, etc. and I got the Reaper pumpkin skin - 3 times. 3 duplicate roles of an epic skin. At least it's good though, unlike the two copies of the vampire Symmetra skin I rolled. Her skins all look like lazy recolors IMO. 

That aside, I've been playing a TON of Lucio with some Zenyatta in the side. I got a card at the end of a match as Lucio for 45% of team damage taken (healed). My highest so far. 

Anyone got tips for playing Zenyatta? Aside from always keeping Orb of discord up being priority?


----------



## Señor Voorhees

Mathemagician said:


> I had to drop $50 on crates, just to get enough currency to buy Junkenstein - the only one I wanted. Got several other skins including Mercy, Hanzo, Ana, etc. and I got the Reaper pumpkin skin - 3 times. 3 duplicate roles of an epic skin. At least it's good though, unlike the two copies of the vampire Symmetra skin I rolled. Her skins all look like lazy recolors IMO.
> 
> That aside, I've been playing a TON of Lucio with some Zenyatta in the side. I got a card at the end of a match as Lucio for 45% of team damage taken (healed). My highest so far.
> 
> Anyone got tips for playing Zenyatta? Aside from always keeping Orb of discord up being priority?



Symetra gets no love. I'm not a fan of her default model, or the goddess/devi one. Her Architech model, and the second skin to it are both really neat though. Hopefully they give her a bit more in the near future, because I've been having a lot of fun using her lately.

The witch mercy skin is probably my favorite Halloween skin _because_ it's relatively plain. All of the other skins are a little too over the top to be relevant outside of Halloween. Reaper and Roadhog especially. Ana's is probably one of the most appealing simply because it fits the Halloween theme very well, but it's great in it's own merit. Right now the only skins I'm missing are coldhardt and whatever Hanzo's is called. I'm close to being able to buy one with in game currency... Might spend another few bucks to either outright obtain or get the remaining currency to buy both.


----------



## Mathemagician

Demon Hanzo is kinda "try-hard" but if Skullyatta wasn't CALLED Skullyatta, I wouldn't have noticed the face.

Edit: Also apparently Symmetra is getting a revamp his month from blizzard. 

Making her a proper defensive character? She basically got half the team fortress 2 engineer kit, where Torbjorn got the other half, IMO.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I LOVE Symmetra, I run her a ton now on certain maps on defense. There's a proper way to play her and unfortunately I don't see a lot of people setup her turrets in an efficient way. If you have them up in the same spot Rein can left click once and sweep them all out of the way. I like spacing my turrets out so two at the entrance of a room, one near a health pack, one at the exit of a room, and a few more hidden amongst plants and stuff.

The point of that is that an enemy will walk in, get annoyed clear those two and the next ones are still causing damage to them and helping you get your teleporter quickly. I'm terrified of a Symmetra who has left click focused me too, I have such god awful aim that I don't know how to deal with her most times.

I'm interested in her rework, and excited since I know they'll just make her an even cooler character. 

I got every skin so far except Rein/Zenn/Bastion/Symm. All the Emotes, missing Genji's intro, and a few voicelines. I got 77 boxes and only bought 11. I'm probably not buying the missing skins because Christmas skins will be awesome and I need to get one for Mei 

I also got Witch Mercy in the 2nd of the 11 bought boxes which is nice thankfully.


----------



## Jonathan20022

A lot of sick announcements from Blizzcon, they revealed Sombra and several new game modes.

Here's Sombra's trailer.



And unlike what a lot of people are saying, she's not as broken as the outcry of people are making her out to be. Powerful and useful, but not in anyway overpowered. 

They revealed the Arcade too, which features a 1v1, 3v3, Brawl Playlist, etc modes that you can access whenever you want. Should be nice to try a few new modes besides just QP/Competitive.


----------



## coreysMonster

I think Sombra isn't OP, but will definitely help break turtling defenses up and make people think twice about just huddling up behind a Reinhardt. It will also nullify the whole Ana Boost + Genji/Reaper/Reinhardt Ult = win meta, because right now it's really hard to shut down a surprise ambush. Sombra, along with the speed nerf to Ana boost, will make it harder to take a defense point. She's shifting the meta, and that makes a lot of people cry "OP!" because they have to figure out new strategies.

I was a little critical about her design at first, but after the short she's absolutely grown on me. Hacker + sassy + boop = awesome!


----------



## Jonathan20022

Completely agreed, there's so much to the game and different comps that hopefully it'll shift to the counter game it was always supposed to be. Super excited to try her tuesday.


----------



## mongey

Every character sounds op on paper. I think blizzard have done a pretty good job balancing the cast. With so many characters all with different styles it must be a nightmare to keep it all in check across all the maps.


----------



## Pav

Sombra sounds like a necessary addition IMO. I read the Overwatch foums quite a bit and there's been a growing concensus that at higher levels of play, Zarya has virtually no counter or any way to shut her down. The same could be said for a Reinhart with good support. Now that the game will have a true disabler, banding around unstoppable tanks won't always be a viable strategy. It sounds like Sombra is going to shake up the meta quite a bit and will be a welcome addition. And although she's listed as an offense hero, she sounds like she has a fair bit of utility since apparently her primary weapon doesn't do a whole lot of damage.


----------



## bouVIP

Sombra and the arcade stuff is on the PTR atm! Go try it out


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

Hey guys, so i just bought this game for Xbox One from Amazon and it should be here tomorrow, but I have some pretty noob questions since I've only played this game a couple of times at my friend's house lol

1. What do people mean when they refer to the "meta"?
2. What have you guys found is the best way to become familiar with all the characters?
3. As an avid COD player and a fan of the run and gun style, who do you think would be a suitable fit character wise for me?
4. Someone said that Overwatch Season 2 ends November 24th, what does that mean?
5. Do you guys think Sombra will be released on consoles this weekend when they do the free promotion? I'm really excited for her and it was one of the main reasons i bought the game lol
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## ferret

1. Meta generally refers to the current state of the game, how the characters balance each other, and how the competive teams are play. Typically involves the edge cases of imbalance that Blizz didn't consider. I.e. pro teams all use "character x" because "ability y" is gimmicky and overpowered.

2. Honestly, I love playing mystery brawl as your character is randomly selected each time you respawn. Forces you to try things out and not stick to one thing.

3. Soldier is the closest to a traditional FPS play style.

4. The competitive season ends, leading to a stat/ladder reset and the beginning of Season 3. Has no affect on you if you don't play competitive.

5. No idea how quickly updates get pushed to consoles. I play PC.


----------



## Mathemagician

Think of meta as "what the vast majority of people use, because it works very very well"

An example would be "everybody uses sniper rifles because of the quick-scope glitch making them better than most other weapons at any range." Until the glitch gets hit-fixed. 

Then everyone switches to using grenade launcher, because it turns out that all the maps are small so splash damage can carry someone to victory.


----------



## schwiz

The new arcade modes are so awesome!

Still trying to figure out how to most effectively use Sombra though... she's tough.


----------



## mongey

1v1 is pretty fun. I went down in a close set. All tied up and last 2 rounds were mei and Zarya who I never use.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I'm absolutely loving this game, I'm already level 7, idk if that's good but i feel like it's a good progress for 2 days' work lol. I'm working on becoming proficient with one hero in each category and rn I'm working on Pharah who is def my favourite, d.va and Ana who's awesome. The only thing I'm missing is a group of dedicated friends to play with since the lack of cooperation in quick play makes me feel like I'm missing out on a huge aspect of the game


----------



## coreysMonster

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> I'm absolutely loving this game, I'm already level 7, idk if that's good but i feel like it's a good progress for 2 days' work lol. I'm working on becoming proficient with one hero in each category and rn I'm working on Pharah who is def my favourite, d.va and Ana who's awesome. The only thing I'm missing is a group of dedicated friends to play with since the lack of cooperation in quick play makes me feel like I'm missing out on a huge aspect of the game



Sent a PM to add on Battle.net!


----------



## Pav

I think he said he plays on Xbox.

But if it is for PC, you could totally add me on Battle.net as well!


----------



## coreysMonster

Pav said:


> I think he said he plays on Xbox.
> 
> But if it is for PC, you could totally add me on Battle.net as well!



PM sent, too!


----------



## blacai

This weekend is for free


----------



## mongey

Ok I suck at 1v1. Im like 0 -10. Been close a few times but then I get a few characters I don't use. Gonna keep trying to at least I win 1.


----------



## Ralyks

Free Overwatch weekend! Also, its only 35 bucks on Amazon right now (at least for Prime)! Probably going to put an order in for a PS4 copy by the end of the day.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I wish they would do something to reward those that already have the game on free weekend also  oh well, can't win em all


----------



## Blytheryn

Hey guys, do any of you want to team up to do some quick HotS games to get that absolutely amazing looking Genji Oni skin? Add me on Battlenet Rainkansu#2459  Also might help if you PM so I know who you are


----------



## Pav

Blytheryn said:


> Hey guys, do any of you want to team up to do some quick HotS games to get that absolutely amazing looking Genji Oni skin? Add me on Battlenet Rainkansu#2459  Also might help if you PM so I know who you are



I totally would if I didn't have it already. Me and a friend teamed up to grind out all 15 matches the day the challenge started. It took us about 3 hours - just play against AI on the easiest difficulty and you can win a match in 5-10 minutes.


----------



## ferret

Loving the arcade mode. I can brawl all day on the random playlist no sweat.


----------



## Blytheryn

cmawn, guys, lets get some dudes together and just grind the hots games!


----------



## ferret

Hit me up on discord tonight and I'll go.


----------



## Blytheryn

ferret said:


> Hit me up on discord tonight and I'll go.



Sounds great, man. "Tonight" for you might be 4AM for me though!


----------



## ferret

How bad do you want that Genji skin?


----------



## Blytheryn

ferret said:


> How bad do you want that Genji skin?



There is time! Haha. We'll see. the GF might get a liitle miffed. But I do want
that Genji skin.


----------



## Cloudy

ferret said:


> How bad do you want that Genji skin?



Just saw it yesterday, its a close tie for my favourite skin in the game right now.


----------



## ferret

I'm 26/30 games to finishing the full Nexus challenge. Granted I've already got the Overwatch parts.


----------



## Pav

Season 3 begins in 66 minutes. Time to grind my way to master tier.


----------



## Leviathus

Holiday Overwatch is here now, time to collect those seasonal skins! The yeti winston is my favorite i think.


----------



## Blytheryn

Love the christmas skins!!

Bought Pharah's with coins, and got Torb santa with my free box. WIN!


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS

ill be on later tonight also. all the xbone ninjaz look me up my tag is
HANGDOWNZ


----------



## myrtorp

If I get the Zen one im happy


----------



## Pav

I'm a little underwhelmed by this event. I like some of the skins, namely Pharah and Reaper, but there don't seem to be any cool intros or poses like they had for Halloween. Plus I think this seasonal brawl is quite boring.


----------



## mongey

I don't mind the snowball thing. But only Played about 10 games of it so it may get old

But I actually like it more than junkenstein 

Was hoping for a non sucky lucio skin as I play him allot and every skin sucks

But nope , another lame one.


----------



## BlackMastodon

Not a big fan of the Mei gametype, but I also don't play Mei and refuse to (she's an ice witch and I hate her). I like Junkenstein's Revenge waaaay more, though. Last night I did some of the arcade games (3v3 eliminatioin, 1v1 randoms) and got 3 extra loot boxes on top of my free holiday one. So far I got jack sh*t aside from sprays and a McCree Highlight Intro that I'll never see.


----------



## Leviathus

BlackMastodon said:


> (she's an ice witch and I hate her)



Preach!


----------



## Danklin

I'll probably get it for christmas for myself. 

So if ya got pc i was doing pretty good during the free weekend

Phara or whatever her name is bae


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I started out with Pharah, but haven't used her much lately. Her semi-recent buff made her heaps more fun to play though. I actually also really like the mei brawl/whatever you want to call it. It's like 50% luck and 50% skill. People also seem a lot more calm and friendly. I've had a handful of rounds where everyone from each team shot the .... and got along. I haven't been playing as much lately though, and I really need to do my season 3 placements. Hopefully I can get to that this week, as I want to get back in to sinking far too many hours into the game.


----------



## Leviathus

Here we go with another seasonal event for the Chinese new year!

Got some nifty new skins, the CTF brawl is fun too, though i've only played it a few times so far. Like the minor game changes too.


----------



## Ralyks

Finally started playing again yesterday after not playing for probably a month. I always fall behind and then wonder why the hell I stopped playing once I'm playing again. This game is too much fun.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

I think it speaks volumes that I, who never can play a character past level 21 in Skyrim before getting bored and starting a new build, can still be playing the game since release. Still having a blast, and all of these events definitely help spice it up.


----------



## Malkav

I have just joined ya'll on this  Got it on Saturday for PC and I have really been enjoying it, which is surprising cause I'm generally big on the RPGs 

Grimshark#2976 add me  and if you've put your deets in this thread expect to be added :3


----------



## Pav

New hero inbound! I can't wait to redownload the PTR and try out Orisa, she looks so super pimping that I may forget about the disappointment of Sombra.


----------



## myrtorp

Yay finally new tank! Looks pretty sweet. 
This season im not gonna try hard so much, I ended at something like 3070 and was afraid to lose rank and all that and eventually stopped playing for like 2 months.


----------



## Chokey Chicken

New tank is pleasing. Looks like she's set to really .... with team comps. Can't wait to see/use her in proper games that aren't bot matches.


----------



## Jonathan20022

I pretty much predict people will be using her in tandem with Reinhardt and she won't replace Rein unless you pull off some unique comp like Dive comp.


----------



## Leviathus

Ahh yes, time for another event so we can collect meaningless skins! 

Some cool ones though, and more PVE arcade stuff too, veddy ghud veddy ghud!

Thoughts?


----------



## myrtorp

I never really care about the events, I never played the junkenstein even once lol. But skins are always fun. Buy biggest for me is the Lucio update, since I play him most of all in competitive, I think the changes will suit my play style quite well!


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I rather like the event, you should give it a go if you have one or two friends who also play. We have a group of four and we're grinding the achievements. Probably won't get the legendary difficulty one, but otherwise we're having a good time with it. A nice little distraction from the sometimes-too-much that is competitive/QP.

Certainly more fun than I had with Junkenstein's revenge, though it could be because I like the hero selection more, and I have a decent pool of friends to play with now compared to then. Also, in "any hero," Zen, Rein, Orisa, Bastion absolutely slays. I had a ....load of credits saved up from the last event/all the crates/duplicates I got since, so I managed to unlock just about everything worthwhile. Still have a decent amount of credits to buy the silly little sprays and stuff with too.

Really excited about the Lucio changes too. I played a fair bit of him on PTR, and he's definitely a blast to play. I just hope it doesn't get to the point where you're having such a blast you kind of forget to do your job. (Kind of like a noob rein going all out with his hammer kind of thing.)

I hope they integrate a lot of these event things into arcade. I was playing the game alone when lucio ball was a thing, so I never played that. Would love to try it now with some friends. Same with Junk's revenge, though I did play a few games of that. Hell, I hope they'll continue making neat little PvE lore type missions. This game has seen quite a bit of really neat content since release, and I think it's damn cool.


----------



## Malkav

I tried the PvE thing last night, had a lot of fun with it  but it definitely seems to me that if you wanted to play the higher difficulties you need a real team, tried to do hard 4 times and each time we failed at the second control point because the Reinhardt was about a thousand miles away charging things for fun.


----------



## Señor Voorhees

We we're trying to get our "play as each of the four" achievement when we played hard the first time. We failed like four times at the payload activation because we were all on heroes we never play. Our rein was doing exactly what you said, and our tracer couldn't wrap their head around blinking to close gaps/flank. 

Team work helps, and playing the hero you're most comfortable with helps. I'm mediocre at all but tracer. I'm way too tempted to drop shield with rein, and my mercy game is embarassing.


----------



## Malkav

I seem to main Mercy and Lucio most of the time, I have like 2 hours more in each of those characters than any of my others, so if you're looking for a medic sometime 

As a Mercy it's super frustrating when you're standing around the objective backing up your Torbjorn and your Tracer and Rein have pissed off around the corner somewhere and are complaining cause they need healing but they're so far away from the objective that even when they get into your line of sight they still aren't close enough to glide too, and Mercy's glide goes so far so they were WAY out of position XD

Also as a question of mechanics, if I play Mercy and I use my damage boost on a Torbjorn does that by proxy make his turret do more damage?

I tried the any hero mode and immediately picked a Bastion cause it seemed like the kind of scenario he'd have an unfair advantage on, the rest of the team was a Zen, Orisa and Soldier, ended the game with 84% kill participation and something like 48k damage done XD


----------



## Señor Voorhees

I was curious about boosting torb too. I doubt it boosta his turret though. In this event I focused mainly on boosting tracer, and rein if stuff got too close to payload and he needed to swing the hammer. 

I still prefer tracer even in comp/qp. Fwiw, I do sort of venture out, but I never expect the healer to follow. I have some sustain, and I'll come back to mercy for healing. Also, i don't venture too far out. Especially since if you die out too far, the risk of revival is too much.


----------



## myrtorp

So i gave the event a try and its pretty damn fun! I've been grinding boxes but got nothing so far. 
Just managed to beat it on legendary with Mercy, and we had Orisa, Soldier and a Bastion. Many close calls!


----------



## Malkav

Anybody been enjoying the new map? And the buffs to McCree and Reaper? And the Roadhog nerf? :3

Also if you're looking for some amusing Overwatch related content this guy's channel is pretty good:



And this guy as well:



Though he's got a bit more of an angry drunk vibe going on, and he's vulgar if that's an issue, but the advice is pretty solid.

Apologies if they're mentioned before, didn't check


----------

